# Poor Responder....part 9



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home    

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm first again!!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura and Mir I have had my go on scrab so Laura its your turn!
Mir I'm just really scared of no response again, but if I don't do it will never know! Do you know what drugs and how much you'll be on?
Laura would never leave you! Good luck with the shopping!
Inc best of luck with your appoint, keep positive.
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

Ah! I'm never first!!

Mirra - Lady took the supp for 4 weeks so not long.. worth a go me thinks and remember you've been DHEAing.. which IMHO got Nicks up the duff (well along with Mr Nicks!). Not long now!

Merse - I'm thinking you will be fine, you have a great record for a PR so don't panic.  

Rooz - Is today decision day? I'm sure you will make the right choice and we are all here for you whatever you decide.  Will be thinking of you today.  

Where is everyone? Seems to have a depleted stock of sheep these days?

Bodia  - How are you?
Pin - Hows bump?
Sarah - Where have you gone??
Odette - Your excused I think your on hols?
Nicks - Hows the little bean doing? Have you got any bloods done? Or we waiting for scan?

This is my last sick day.   I hate work and to make it even more difficult I have my heart set on moving and Tim has his job interview this morning, so if he doesn't get it its going to seem like years and years til I can move out of this flat.  Of course he may get it and then I can go tomorrow knowing I won't be there too much longer.  I do actually like my job (honest) its just the monotony of it.  Been there 6 years.

Right I'l go see if scrabble working!

XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura whats this new supplement we should be taking? xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

L-ARGININE - Apparently you can get it from H&B, I am going to go to lakeside today so I will check it out! X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm going into Holland and Barrett later will check it out! xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

OK I've just emailed my clinic and they say that the max for menopur is 375iu and the max for puregon is 450iu am totally confused now! xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Different clinic have differnt levels. I think there is s leaflet in your menopur box, think it states doses in there. But its defo max 450 for men and 600 for puregon.  If I'm honest I doubt it makes too much dif, they say poor responders produce just as many on a low dose as the max dose and sometime the eggs are better quality on a low dose. XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm

heres a link about that supp. Only states about sperm improvements?? Also says not to take if you get cold sores... I do get them but years and years apart.. think I shouldn't take it then?

/links


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Merse - don't worry about dose - sure they know what they are doing.  You might get better eggs if they are less blasted with menopur  
LB - interesting re L arginine.    Did a quick search through the medical stuff.    One trial in 1999 found a benefit in poor responders, another in 2002 showed negative effects but that was in normal women. I would have thought there would be some more recent research - I mean has anyone tried DHEA and L  arginine together?  Shall we set up a trial? I thought I read something recently though that it wasn't recommended (otherwise I would have taken it myself!) but can't remember where - I'll have a look (maybe NICE guidelines?)
Mirra - when do you fly?  Is it 2 weeks like Merse?  You are all mad scrabble addicts!  
Rooz - hope all well with you and babies  
Linz - when is your next scan?  

Going to the clinic on Sat for a scan when I will be 5 weeks and 5 days according to my dates (ov'ed on day 17 using fert monitor) Probably too early to see very much.  Still have my 2.5 weeks off work coming up soon to coincide with the 2WW!    Day off today.  Just pottering.  looks like sun is out!  
Love to all others
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there Nicks - maybe you can use your 2ww leave to buy some maternity pants! And can not worry about being sick on patients!    Prob good time to be home relaxing.  

And can you tell me, why do you get so cold after an op?? Do they take your gown completey off and are you there starkers on the table??   Oh I'm blushing just thiking about it!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Did this lady take just Larginine as well as DHEA?


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

8 FOLLIES!!!!        

Lets just hope they've got some eggs in them. I've got to go for another scan tomorrow, then possibly egg collection will be Saturday. I was a bit peeved with the cons though, as I asked him if he thought I'd got a good chance now (as in the same as a 'normal' person and not a poor responder) but he, and the nurse were really patronising, as though I'd asked them if I was going to get pregnant, saying that I was getting too far ahead of myself, and I've got to 'take it one step at a time' aaarrrggghhh! I think, that we more than anybody know not to get our hopes up too much, I just wanted to know if I was in with the same chances as everyone else. I think I will have to say something tomorrow, I didn't today as I just felt like bursting into tears, how pathetic! 

Laura, I can sympathise with you on going back to work as I was signed off for 8 weeks after my Laparotomy to remove my ovarian cyst (which, I forgot to say has come back  ) and I'm due back at work on Thursday. Then again, I won't be back for long as I'm going to get signed off again for the 2ww! It doesn't really matter too much, as I'm being made redundant at the end of October. I haven't even thought about what I'm going to do yet, want to get ivf out of the way first.

Miranda/Merse, not long now till you two start. I can't believe how quickly my tx is going, its really scary!

Inc, glad you're feeling more positive, good luck with the appointment.

Nicki, are you a nurse then? Yes, lets set up our own drugs trials, that would be interesting!! Good luck with your scan.

On 'Hells Kitchen' I've got to confess, I actually find Marco quite attractive even though he looks like he needs a good scrub  What do you think about Jim Davidson? What an ar*ehole. Now that he's gone though it won't be half as entertaining to watch.


Hi to everyone else 

Linziloo xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - Yeeee haaaaa!! I had a similar reaction from the dr when i had 5 follies last time, he was 'oh dear what a bad response' and I was grinning from ear to ear!!! My nurse was lovely though.... Ignore them... they are only drs' we know best. 8 is fab... did they tell you the sizes?  I had a laparotomy last Jan and was off for 8 weeks too... that was hard going back.  Two weeks is not too bad in fact most people will prob just think I have been on hols prob!

Inc - She was just taking Larginine.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

They're all between 10 and 18, i've got a few under 10 but the cons doesn't think they'll grow anymore now. 
I think you're right, we do know more than them. Surely 8 follies is an average/good response? Its better than 3 which I got last time. I think  to them!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

That sounds fab hon... all growing nicely by the sounds of it.  When I spoke to CARE notts who have great stats they told me they aim to get 8 good eggs, any more is not good so you are spot on. XXXXX


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Linz - Great news on your follies - the red wine obviously helped!  

Merse - Just to confuse matters even more, my clinic's maximum dose of 8 vials (600) of menopur.  Mind you, that is in HK.  God, 8 vials would take ages to mix.

LB - Glad you're feeling better.  

Hi to everyone else.

As for me......AF is (finally) in the house......hooo...bloody......rah!!  Going for scan and FSH tomorrow.

Just been to our local supermarket and saw a bloody big (3 inches) cockroach (alive) on the floor....I jumped about 2 foot in the air.  One of the cashiers just got up walked over and stood on it...then walked away as if nothing had happened.  No one else batted an eyelid.  I paid for the stuff in my trolley, got outside and retched so badly I thought I was going to throw up.  Not sure I want to cook what I bought from that supermarket - think I may suggest going out for dinner tonight!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Emma - your nearly on the road too... gonna be a busy couple of months on here!! Oh Cockraoch!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Linzi -  excellent response.  Ignore the dr... It's quality rather than quantity anyway...  
I think it will be good for you to destress, so get signed of for 2 ww and get all you can from your company if they are making you redundant anyway.  It's good for tx, so look at the bright side.  

Emma - go for dinner...

Fingers crossed for everybody else.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura, I'm at Care Notts! Maybe they should tell my cons that 8 is good 

Emma, yes it must have been the wine  Maybe we could add that to the trials Nicki? The red wine effect on follies? 
Yuck, I hate cockroaches, we lived in Israel for a few years when I was little and we used to get some giant ones in our apartment, you never get used to them. 

Inc, yes, I'm planning on having as much time off as possible, they can't exactly sack me  I don't know what I'm going to do when I've lost my job though  it's ok at the moment whilst I'm still getting my wages, to be honest I'm not even thinking about it till after this tx, too much to try and think about at once


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linzi - Oh how funny!!!  It was a the older black guy that I spoke to at an open evening!!  My friend who also went to CARE notts was told that they aim for 8!!  He was obviously just in a bad mood!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

What great news Linz!   Sounds spot on to me.  Well done!  
LB - you get cold cos all your blood vessels are dilated with the anaesthetic so you lose heat quicker from them and it's air conned so the draught doesn't help either. You would be covered up in towels not starkers!  
Emma - you off next too   good luck for your bloods.  Cockroaches are prob an everyday occurence - puts you off a bit though  
Inc - you gonna take both?  
DH is taking me out for suprise lunch in a min  
Chat soon

Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Oh nice... you should be spoilt in your condition!  

I'm just awaiting a call from tim to see how interview went.. its at 11.30 so he should call any time soon!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

am a bit concerned not to overmedicate?  Will think about it now.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linz fantastic news!! How much are you on
Laura any news yet?
Nicks good luck with scan! Oh I'm so glad we are covered up with towels, I've always thought I was laying there butt naked!! Do you really think I shouldn't worry about not being on the max dose, especially after having absolutely no response last time? Am worried that I'm doing the right thing or that I should go elsewhere?
Emma that sounds disgusting I think you should eat out tonight!
Hi to everyone else! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Depend what your dose was last time?  if there isn't much of a difference I would go elsewhere frankly to maximise chances.  When I had 300 iu menopur only 1 follie.  450 produced 4 follies.  6 months later 4 follies - 3 ok on 600 puregon, so you don't want to waste either time or money.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

was on 300 1st time with 7 follies, 350 2nd no response, both LP. This time SP and menopur 375. So not sure what to do? xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry for got to add it was Puregon for first two goes!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just to update I emailed clinic my concerns so they rang me and explained that 375iu is what the drug companies reccomend to be the highest and after this amount the response doesn't increase so its not worthwhile going any higher! Feel better after speaking to them! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Also Merse if you are doing SP the minute you start Buserelin or whatever one you are on you get a little boost before it switches you off so that will help kick you into touch!


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Just been in town with my mum and saw this girl about 12, scruffy, pregnant and smoking a ***, it makes me SO MAD!!!!!!!!

I bought a long cardie and 2 tops, then got home to an answer machine message from the clinic asking me to bring a cheque tomorrow for ivf (£3204.50 ) anybody would think we were going to leave the country!! Feel a bit guilty now for the retail therapy, so put the clothes to the back of the wardrobe before DP gets home! 
Feel so stressed this time around, its driving me mad!  I don't even know why  plus I'm not sleeping at all, maybe its the side effects from the drugs, I just can't relax. I just hope I'm not ruining my chances by being stressed, which makes me stress even more  I've got a relaxation/meditation cd somewhere, I think I'll find that later and try it when I go to bed.

Merse, I'm on 450iu Gonal F, with Dexamethasone. I was on 300iu Menopur last time. I don't know whether its the Gonal F or the DHEA thats helped?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linzi - Maybe you should have a glass of grape juice to calm yoursefl!  

Merse - I think SP will make all the difference.   Glad talking to the clinic made you feel better.  

Tim said he didn't think the interview went that well but you always say that after an interview.. remembering all the things you forgot to mention!!  But we've talked through all the questions and I think he did ok.  Apparently they are interviewing all day so are calling tomorrow.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Linzi - have read a lot of good stuff on dex on American sites, it apparently improves response.  Good luck.  Maybe you should try acupressure massage or fertility acupuncture to get some stress relief? I know it costs, but it's no good if you are not sleeping.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura, I could do with one of those big wine glasses that holds a whole bottle  I'm staying away from the wine though, still feel guilty about drinking on Friday 
Good luck for work tomorrow  I will feel the same this time tomorrow   Good luck for your DH tomorrow too 

Inc, thats good news about the Dex. I think I will ask about acupuncture tomorrow when I go for my scan. I had it last time, but that was our funded cycle so we could afford it. It might do me good to have a couple of sessions though this week, I need something!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Whats Dex?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gah! I'm replying in case I lose the thread! Post more later, my darlings. x


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Dexamethasone (steroids). Its supposed to help with implantation or something


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh!! I was thinking it was an alternative therapy for relaxation!!


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

We are all very busy aren't we!!

Unfortunately I dont really have anything to report, quite boring over here in Cyprus.  Still really sunny but think its starting to cool down a bit now thank God!!

Diet still going really well.  Can fit into clothes I have had stuffed at back of wardrobe for years!!  So feeling really good about myself now.  Upped the running at the gym but its bloody killing me.

Anyway better go supposed to be at work.

Hi to everyone.

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura good luck going back to work today 
Rooz hope your appoint went ok 
Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Been for another scan this morning. Cons thinks I'm ready to roll. I've got 3 over 17 now which apparently is the ideal. So just waiting for them to ring me this afternoon to let me know when egg collection will be (either Friday or Saturday). I've got 2 more little ones which may mature before then, which would make it 10 follies. Not bad I think!! He's a bit worried about my bloated belly though, it is massive today 

Inc, took your advice and have booked in for a nice de-stressing acupuncture session tomorrow after work. I feel calmer today though, slept a bit better last night.

Kerry, well done on the weight loss. I lost 2 stone before starting this tx, only by healthy eating though, haven't been near the gym in ages (and still paying my subscription )

Hi to everyone else  

Linziloo xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

10 follies is fantastic. Sounds good!  Fingers crossed that they grow as planned till EC.  Good about Acu.  

Laura - Work...?  Wish I could just do nothing and concentrate on TX and get the baby somehow... 

Still no AF for me.  Should have been yesterday.  Am sure it's just being late... Maybe I am menopausal now?  Would be lovely if I were pg?    .  Dream on ...girl!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Linz - Fantastic news on the follies  

Inc - No AF...could be good news??!!

Rooz - Hope you're ok   

Went for scan and blood test. Scan was fine - had 8-10 antral follies between the two ovaries (although the pessimist in me can't help thinking that some may be cysts).  I missed the call from the clinic re my FSH results but the nurse left a message and said my bloods were normal.  Tried calling back but by the time I'd got the message the clinic had closed.  Going in tomorrow for drugs and needles and then it's all systems go.  Can't believe I'm actually starting tx.

xx


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi ladies can I join you, rather than start a new thread? First time poor responder! Had complications getting to treatment, wrong side of 41, no problems with me or DP. Scanned today for day 11 - still only 6 follies, only 2 at 10mm, E2 test at about 224 when it should be in the thousands apparently. My womb lining seems to be the only thing going right. Going to see the Cons tonight to see if he can find my right ovary, it's gone AWOL! But I've seen it before on Clomid scan so know it's there!

I just feel so down now. They're probably gonna advise me to stim for a few more days but I can't see how things can improve now and it's so expensive to do days more of the meds if there's not going to be any change.

Aarrrghghgh. Anyone been in this position? Can anyone give me any hope here?

Thanks girls.

love

Red


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

6 follies is good and still gives u a fair chance.  Chin up... There are people on this site who got pregnant with 3 foolies.  I wasn't that lucky but there you go, it happens to people.  

All the best, Inc


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Inc! But do we think they've still got time to grow? I don't know how long people go on stimming for, can it be much longer?!

Red


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

It's not unknown that they stimm people till d15 or even 17 in the States.  Good news is that your lining is good!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Red 6 follies is good and you can stim for a good few more days yet! 
Emma good news on andral follie count and starting tx! 
Linziloo 10 follies is fab we may have to chuck you off!!!! 
Mir where are you?
Laura hows work?
Kerry good news on weight loss I'm off to ww 2nite!
Inc hope AF sorts herself out!!
Nicks hows you two
I'm off to order my drugs!!
Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Merse, please don't throw me off this thread, I like it here  

Clinic has rang, they want me to have injections as normal tonight, then EC on Saturday. 
Worry #1 of the day  - Do you think that as the cons said I was ready, that if I have injections again tonight and don't do EC till Saturday, that I might ovulate on my own before then? Is that possible? Or does the Buserelin stop that happening? 

Red, 6 is good. Haven't they scanned your right ovary then? Surely you've got some follies on your right ovary that they haven't counted yet? Even so, you could have a few more days of scans yet. 

Emma, yay! When will you be starting? Are you on the SP too?

Inc, AF never arrives on time when you want it to does it  Hope it won't be long for you.

Laura, how was work? I'm back tomorrow  Only for a day though, as I'm off Friday then getting signed off for 2ww  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Team PR 

Laura - Hiya honey how's you?? I have been absolutely mental at work doing mega loads of overtime so I have been shattered and a poo Team PR member for not writing. How are you, has your belly stopped oozing? When are you off until? Hope you're making the most of being waited on. Did your clinic come back with any more news for you as to how things are with another attempt at IVF? Sorry you've probably already answered that question, but I haven't had chance to read through the days that I've missed. 

Well my news is that I've got my appointment for Liverpool and its Monday the 1st of October so not too long to wait now. I am getting quite excited actually. New clinic, new outlook (or at least I hope it is). 

I also bought a car on Monday, I've bought a lovely new Yaris Sport in Metallic Grey so I am naming her Macy ( Macy Grey, hee hee hee). At least then I'lll have one new baby albeit a metal one. I optimistically went for the five door option as I'll be needing to get my baby in and out of the back....well I can but dream!

Merse - Know what you mean about being worried about having another non-response. I am apprehensive about that after having been told by 4 different consultants that it aint gonna happen for me and that my best possible option would be to go down the DE route. I'm not giving up though. I am going to Liverpool with an open mind. I think my expectations will be lower, but I think that's more about protecting myself from another great fall. Anyway hun, come on, lets spur each other on, we can do it. With different drugs and a different regime, its gonna work for us both  

Mirra - Hope you're ok chick. Not long now. I meant to ask, how's Bryony now, is she all better?? Love the new pussy cat xx

Nicks - How are you chuckles?? 

Red66 - Hello there, welcome to team PR. Well I have to say that I was in a similar position to you in May & June. I had 8 follies at day 8 but there were only 2 at just over 9mm and so I was left until day 10 and then they pulled the plug on me. All you can do is stay calm, keep your hot water bottle on your belly and hope that the follies grow. Its easier said than doen though as I too painfully remember. Take it easy and keep us posted.

Linziloo - Good luck with EC. The burserelin stops you from ovulating so don't worry.

Hello to everyone else

Bye

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all!

Sorry I've been absent. I didn't even realise I had been till I checked through the index and saw there was a new thread! It was on page 3 by then!

I've been feeling absolute poo, and went to bed at 7pm last night, waking this morning with a migraine that refused to go. So another early night for me tonight.

Linz - great follie count! It's VERY rare to ovulate early - I've only heard of it happening once, and all was not lost then.
Not such good news on your huge bill! Ah well, it'll be worth it I'm sure.

Sarah - yes, not long! Really looking forward to it. Bryony is fine, and looking forward to her hols with her two-legged grandparents. She and the kitten are great friends, and play chase etc.
Nice new car! Mine's just back from the garage - Dana the Daewoo. She was very poorly.

Merse - are you using Ali for your drugs? I'm so looking forward to coming off the pill - feel like death!

On that subject, does anyone know if taking the pill and DHEA together might be making me feel so bad? Nicks? Preggers lady?

Laura - how was    work? Did you ooze randomly at people? That'll learn em, fo asking you to work.
Are you me and Merse back on with the Scrabbers yet?

Red - hello and welcome to Team PR! You sound like you're stuffed to bursting with lovely eggs! Good luck - we're always here for you if you need us.

yay, Emma! You'll be huge with your six to eight eggs! That's double what I had antrally, so it's looking good!

Kerry - well done on the diet! You're determined!

Rooz - have you come to a decision?

Everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linziloo I won't throw you off!!! 
Swinny your right we can spur each other on!!
Mir hope your feeling better soon hon  I'm getting my drugs from Fazeley they were the cheapest, I've saved £340 on my clinics price!! They also do next day delivery so posted prescription today and he'll post out as soon as he receives it! Its your go on scrabble! 
Lost 1/2 pound at ww tonite so 12 pound altogether would like to have lost a stone by starting tx so got a nearly two weeks to do it!
lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been - your go Merse!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

OK!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have been its Lauras turn!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sarah - Nice to have you back, ohh new car sounds cool.  I always name my cars too!  My current is called Rose! Will be starting next IVF after Next Af (not the one thats due yest but the next one) then I'm on pill for a month and then off again early Nov. 

Nicks, Rooz, Bodia - hows you and the LO's?

Mirra - why you feeling so poo?  You think it may be DHEA related?  

Linz - 10?? Did you say 10!!  I guess you can stay but we will have to have you just as a honory member I'm afaid.   Hope tom is ok, sure it wil fly by then your off again!! Lucky thing!

Red - Welcome. Sorry you've had a poo scan, it this your first IVF? Don't worry about the losing of your ovary, mine sometimes hide too, they always return. HAve you asked what your clinic wil proceed to EC with most places say 3 over 17mm I think, but places like Lister wil let you go on with 1.  Are you paying for your own treatment or is it NHS? What drugs/ protocol are you on?  Don't get stressed about it we will hep you through!   

KJ - I'm trying to loose weight at the mo, I'm rubbish at it.  

Well work was fine, had some cards from clients which was sweet and some maltesters, kinder egg and a card card on my best from my room buddies.    Tubes were disrupted so was a bit of a nightmare journey there and back but home now.  Didn't ooze on anyone though! Oh and I've finished my drugs this morning so that vino will be coming out.. prob not tonight though (aren't i restrained!!)

Anyway best go play my move at scrabble!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! You ARE restrained... No wine?

Now have your go on the Scrabble - I see this game ending in 2027 if we don't get a wiggle on!

I think me feeling poo might be due to mixing my hormones. I hope not. Think it's a virus that's just gone weird.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got my wiggle on.  Hmmm you've not felt well for a while now, I can tell your not well my the tone of your type!!  Hope your on the mend very soon, your off very soon now we need you in tip top condition.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It seems to have gone on for aaaaages! Going hot and cold, sore throat, now this migraine. Think all the symptoms will fly out the window when I'm finally off work!

My colleague over the desk is having a virus that's going on ages, but he's coughing, and no sore throat.

Hot and cold tho.

I've been! Merse - your turn!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Won't let me do it says the problem has been logged!! 
I'll try tom!
Night girlie's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Red - Hope your consultation had a positive outcome  

Merse - Well done on the weight loss.  

LB - Glad your first day back wasn't too bad.

Mirra - Hope you're feeling better - migraines are 'orrible.  I get them from time to time and the only way I cope is by going to bed.

Swinny - Fantastic news on your appointment.  October will soon be here.  The car sounds great too.

Linz - Wooohooo   not long to go 'til EC.  I'm definitely thinking of taking the red wine approach to stimming!

Been to the clinic this morning.  My FSH was 9.8   but the doctor said it was nothing to worry about.  Last month it was 5 on cd2 this month it was 9.8 on cd2. Just shows how much it can vary.  Wonder if the heavy spotting a few days before this AF didn't help matters.  Who knows, eh?  Anyway, I'm on 6 amps of menopur for two days then 4 amps for three days then back in for a scan next Tuesday.  Going to drink milk and eat protein like it's going out of fashion 'til then.

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Emma good luck for stimming! Don't worry about your FSH as you said it goes up and down theres nothing we can do about it!
Laura your go on scrab we are neck and neck Mir is beating us hands down!
Have a good day everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Em - that FSH is still below 10, so - yay! You'll be great.

Merse - I'm, guessing we'll have to wait till Laura gets home from work? Bum.

Still, I really ought to shift my own bum and get the dogs out before the grindstone beckons.

I hate going to work.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Me too mir and I'm on a go slow this morn!! xxx


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

Morning everyone. I guess some of you are evening birds so good evening! I'm only online at work. Thanks for all your lovely messages. It's a nice little gang we've got going here.

Well, saw the cons last night, they're a lot rougher with the old scan than the nurse, I found! His words were "Well look at that, loads of eggs, there's nothing to worry about...". Think he found my right ovary but nothing in there. Still 6 eggs and two of them had grown from the morning a couple of mms! (Biggest about 12mm)

It seems, get this, the new drug regime he'd had me on to lower my FSH, ethinyl estradiol, had stopped the Menopur from working properly! So stop that right away. Well, I know I was slightly elevated at 11.4 but it dropped right to 0.4 before treatment! Thought that was a bit extreme. So gonna carry on stimming a few more days.

He said some ladies at our clinic (Brentwood Nuffield) had gone on for 22 or even 28 days and the 2 ladies he knew had been successful first time. What worried me and old DP was the cost! At £90 a day, for another possible 6-11 days... When you're paying for yourself it does go up and up. We were prepared for the initial cost but you don't expect it to go up like this. They should warn people. 

Gotta try and scrabble around on the old credit cards now to get ready! And just keep having the scans to see how I'm doing. So I haven't lost hope yet. I'm obviously a slow starter, poor responder, twisted firestarter! Sound like a Record breaker!

Love to all

Red
xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Red sounds very positive!! Yes it is very expensive where are you getting drugs from? I'm getting mine from Fazely pharmacy and menopur is £12.20 for 75iu and they do next day delivery if you want the number let me know.
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

That sounds good Merse. I don't know how much I'm taking but it's 6 vials. Costs around £90 for those and the waters of course that I don't really need. Would they be cheaper all round then?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

if you are taking 6 vials you are on 450 menopur.  That works out to be £91.50, so you are paying a fair price.  You get the waters anyway inclusive of the price.


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Inc. Thought it was too good to be true... Luckily the cheaper chemist I use is just around the corner to me. The doctor recommended it rather than the hospital. Can't fault him on that! 

Just trying to glug down the old water whilst I'm still in the office. I find it's easier to do that when you're at work and it's there on the desk next to you than when at home!

I'm gonna have to go and have a look at this scrabble when no-one's looking, everyone seems addicted to it!

xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Red looks like your getting the same sort of price!! Keep drinking that water! And keep your tummy warm! xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Envy you girls for cycling. Hate the limbo land!  Praying for Geeta's magic.  I badly need this child as cannot see myself carrying a donor child... yet.  Am chasing to get some counselling and to get my hiv, hep b and c done on NHS as Geeta charges a princely sum of £ 126 per blood x 3 for me = 378 and the same for DH,which is £756.  Was gobsmacked to learn this, so in a way am lucky that the app. is on 11 Oct now, which will give me a chance to sort this out on NHS.  Blimey, what are they like?


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Team PR 

Red, good news they're giving you a few more days. Bad news on the cost though, oh well it will all be worth it when you get your BFP 

Emma, have you officially started stimms then? Don't forget the red wine!!!

Miranda, hope you're feeling better today? I remember feeling crappy whilst I was on the pill. I couldn't wait to finish it. Maybe it is all the hormones as you're on the DHEA aswell? Hope you feel better soon.

Laura, are you back on the vino yet, or still being restrained?

Well, went back to work today. Took me all morning to catch up on my emails, then out to the pub for lunch to catch up on all the gossip, then my lovely boss let me finish early after seeing how huge and bloated my belly was  it's so uncomfortable! Then I'm off again now till after 2ww (all being well and I get that far) So all in all, not a bad days work 
Am still worrying that I'm going to ovulate too early. Had a tiny amount of blood earlier when I went to the loo which sometimes happens when I ovulate  Or maybe its because of my cyst? I have to do hcg injection at 8.30pm, if I'm going to ovulate, will that take over till I have EC on Saturday? AAARRRGGGHH!! I'm going


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Mmmmn, pesto.... Just yamming down me dinner - so hungry!

Had a bollix day at work again. MUST do something about that. Keep hoping I'll be preggers and so will need to keep the damn job. I love what I actually DO, but going into work and dealing with a bunch of willy-waving pr*cks is driving me into space.


ANYway. *Breathes*

How is everyone? 

Red - that all sounds fine - six eggs - whoo! That's a loooong time stimming tho - 22 DAYS Blimey. Hope you're not doing that, for yoyr sanity!

Linz - 20 mins till the bloke presses the button to get those eggs rolling down like the lotto machine!
Hope this is it for you, birdie.

Inc - you have a cycling addiction! I know where you're coming from tho. I want this cycle to get going so badly, just to be able to say, well I gave it a shot. Think I'm quitting after this one.

Merse - where IS our Scrabulous player? Eh? Laura - come baaaack!

Everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Miranda, you won't need to do it again cos you'll be preggers soon 

Lets hope my eggs aren't rolling down just yet! Just had a right old time trying to get the lovely hcg injection into the bleeding syringe  We couldn't snap the bloody bottles, I ended up cutting my finger one one, so I had blood pouring everywhere, Dp tried to snap the top off another with the dishcloth round his hand, (so hygienic!)
Then we were arguing about what angle to shove the thing in! Miraculously, we actually managed to do it in time. So thank god, thats the injections out of the way, yay!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I wish I shared your optimism! I do occasionally feel positive, but those moments are few and far between at the mo - going through my pre-tx panic attacks here! Sure most of it's caused by the pill...

The HCG is in a much bigger needle, isn't it? Yay - eggies rollin' rollin' rollin'!

A day off the drugs now Linz. Marvellous. EC, ET, then a wonderful positive result, that's what's prescribed.

xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

I know a couple of 'names' on this thread, I do lurk, it seems a place were I feel that I can ask your opinion about my current situation, although ultimately I know I need to follow my gut feeling, but at the mo I do not have one, which is bloodyannoying ( yes I learnt how to that from you lot)   Here is my dilemma.

I have a son through my first IVF at St Barts, my fsh then was 10.6, my dose was 220iu then reduced to 120iu and got 6 eggs.  Then ARGC, 600 iu, Gonal F then mixed with Merinol (like Puregon) then Merinol alone.  On the antagonistic (can't spell) protocol, 10 eggs, blast transfer, none to freeze - BFN.  Went local next time, disaster, 450 Puregon, 150 Menupore added day7, 3 follicles and no eggs collected.  I have recently had consultantations with both 'The Lister' who advised that they would use the duplicate my first cycle at Barts (long) but use 450iu of Menopure and steriods.  I was very happy with The Lister who also gave me a 20% success rate.  Went to 'Care' at Notts on Monday who advised they would start me on the pill, with 2 types of steroids due to positive results around anti bodies connected to my thyroid tests, advised also to take Vit B12 and increase folic acid, start on 600 of Gonal F which would be reduced if necessary at scan on day 8.  They would use cetrotide like ARGC to prevent me from ovulating.  I live on the south coast and both clinics advised that I could use local clinics for bloods and scans, only having to travel to Nottingham on day 8 scan.  The travel implications are not a problem for me as I don't see travelling 3 and a half hours up the motorway that much to have a baby.  

I really do not know what to do at the mo and realise I need to digest the information given to me to move on and make a decision, this will be our last go, I would love to here what you think?

Hi to everyone on here, nice to see some pregnancies.  Laura   it can only get better for you.

Sam xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you are all fine and dandy.

Inc – I am in limbo land too at the moment. Got my 1st appointment at my new clinic in 2 weeks and so I am hoping to be able to cycle again soon. Hopefully this time with Menopur. Its crap all this waiting, I just want to get on with it now. When I went for my private consulation at CARE he said that my HIV, Hep B & C and everything else would be out of date to start treatment there and so when I went for my BUPA Wellness check (I work for BUPA so we get it free) I blagged all my tests while they were doing my normal blood tests for cholesterol etc! Why not hey, there’s got to be some perks to getting private health care.

Mirra - Pre tx jitters are awful aren't they. This time matey, this time  

Emma –   chick. Listen some clinics don’t even bother with FSH levels so worry yee less little lady. We’re right there with you matey, willing things to go well for you in HK. Oh and get drinking plenty of pineapple juice to thicken your womb lining xx

Red66 – That’s fab news. Just shows you what a difference a few days can make. Fingers crossed for lots of juicy eggs.  

Linziloo – God that HCG injection sounds like fun. I’ve never actually managed to get to that stage yet, but this time hopefully I will. 3rd time lucky I hope. Good luck with your EC. 

Laura -  

SJC - Hi. God what a predicament! Those two treatment plans couldn't be more different. I really am no expert at all with regards to the two different regimes as I have only ever been treated with 450 Puregon and had no response. The question that I would ask myself is which clinic did you feel most at ease with? Probs no help at all and I am sure that Laura, Nicks and Mirra will be able to advise you far better. Good luck with whatever you decide x

Off to bed now as I am up on another really start tomoz.

Night night ladies sleep well 

Sarah xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi kids,

hic.... I've fallen off the wagon   Only had 2 glasses of wine and feel trashed..   Still no AF.  Will be day 28 tom.. you think I will make it to 2 'perfect' months?

I watched born to be diff on the TV and have now decided to adopted a disabled child. I cried all the way through! Bless them. 

Sam - Hiya hon. I need to be sober to read through your options and giv you a better reply. Glad you've joined us. XXX

Em - I think your FSH was higher as you had been bleeding for a few days, and under 10 is what we aim for.. its only numbers remember that! XX

Red - Hoorah for eggs!!  You at Brentwood Please tell me your consult is not Dr Sath Where are you?? I live just by there and Dr S was my consultant... I'm currently sueing him for misdiagnosing my ruptured ectopic 3 times even though I have every symptom!!!  

Sarah - Hi hon.

Mira - PMA    you are incharge if Nicks aint around.. so please keep up the PMA... 

Right I have 8 games of scrabble to play!! 

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been! Merse - your turn.

Be back later tonight to respond to everyone's posts after work - schlaters!

xxxx


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

Afternoon ladies. Hello to everyone. I'm still plugging in there. Got one follie at 14.5 and 2 at 12.5 now, and my E2 test has doubled so everything still going on. Can only see 5 follies now but still that's enough. So, off to get that expensive Cetratide tonight plus more Menopur. Loads of money!!  

Oh dear, injections in the belly now, do they hurt more? Have to get DP to do it, though he did laugh before when I shouted at the one he did in the leg   I'll have to think of something equivalently painful to do to him...!

It's amazing that some of you have done this more than once. Mind you think I would if I could afford it! Think this might be our only chance. Unless those numbered balls come in for me too! 

Laura - I'm from Romford, yes at Brentwood, and yes... under Dr Sath. What can I say? I've seen him from the start (when it was free too) at Harold Wood, don't think they're perfect there, have seen the stats but... it was just more convenient to go there for me and DP from work (I'm in the city, he's in Lakeside), and that other one in Chigwell couldn't fit me in in time. 

So I'll just keep trusting them. I've got to!

Lots of love and     to you all

Red


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!  
Red - glad those follies are coming along 
LB - back on that vino - you tinker!   glad you are back at work and stopped oozing.  How did Tim get on in the interview??   
Swinny - good idea getting those blood tests done   Let's hope it goes well at the new clinic
Hi sjc!  complicated protocols.  The thing is each clinic will believe their protocol is best, long vs short, menopur versus gonal F.  You might get better eggs with lower doses of stimms but then you might not get enough.  If they both sound promising its gonna be hard to make a decision   I personally wouldn't want to do all that travellling and it does make it a bit tricky if they wanted to fit in an extra scan -spose you could stay though.
Linz - hope your eggs are ripening nicely and good luck for tomorrow  
Emma - hope injections going OK.  Think red wine is a good thing! Remember   to the purists! I had wine, exercise and a gynaecological procedure in my 2WW not knowing I had concieved!
Merse/ Mirra - how's the scrabble you addicts! The only time I ever got a 50 score for using all my letters, DH did it as well in the same game and still beat me!  How unfair is that!  
Slim KJ  
All other Team PR girls - hiya!

Watching Priscilla Queen of the Desert tonight.  Maybe Gardener's world too.  Scan is tomorrow but not expecting to see much - a blob in the right place would be good.
See ya 

NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Ohh scan tom... how exciting!!!    You've not had an ep before have you? No reason to think little blob will not be where s/he should.  Oh can't wait to hear from you tom!!!   Tim didn't get job, they called and gave him some feedback, there is another post coming up next month which they have asked him to go for... we'll see.

Rooz - Where are you hon, you know we worry.  Hope Tuesday went ok and you made a decision you are comfortable with.  

Red - Sorry didn't mean to freak you with my Sath story!!  I'm sure he is fine, just I had a bad time with him.  Main thing is your comfy and happy there. I used to go to HW, used to see Anne the nurse, shes a gem.I used to live in Romford, and collier row, I'm now in nasty Harold Hill but hoping to move soon!

Linz - Good luck tom  

Feeling so tired, AF just arrived and had a real pig of a day at work.  Going to slob on sofa now (after scrabble!!)


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the good luck wishes 

Have to be at the clinic for 8am. At least I won't have time to think about it too much before I'm in.
Hope we get some decent eggs  Or at least more than 1 which we got last time 


Nicki, good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Hi to everyone else 

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Linz - Hope all goes well today and you get a good harvest of eggies   

Nicks - Good luck for the scan     I love Priscilla Queen of the Desert - it's one of my fav films.  I think Guy Pearce is quite sexy.

On day three of stimms - can't say I'm feeling anything going on down there - I don't think I could last time either.  Getting slightly nervous now about the scan on Tuesday - worried that there'll be no follies there.  Off to see Hairspray tonight - it's only just come out over here.

Have a good weekend my lovelies


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

I'm posting as I can't sleep and hey, I have to be up in an hour anyway...

Sam - Whereabouts do you live? Have I seen you on the Dorset thread? Or am I going   ?
I'd say from my own experience that the Lister is excellent - first class with poor responders and not afraid to try something different.
I don't know from what you say what might be the best protocol, but a different protocol always makes one feel more positive.

Laura - I had a pig of a day at work yest too - really bad. It ended up with me telling two of my colleagues exactly what I thought of them. Oops. Got to go in today with those very two people and hold it together after three hours' sleep. Basically my boss told me off for asking a colleague if he would swap shifts next week - the pill is making me have horrendous sleep problems and the late shift would ensure I'm not the living dead. My colleague was happy with that, as the early shift goes a lot faster, but my direct boss had a flip over it, saying it would 'set a precedent' and I couldn't go round changing shifts just because I couldn't get up in the morning.
I've swapped shifts with people so many times this year - every time my boss asks if someone will swap it's always me. But when I ask - nada. I've been there eight years and I still get told off like a child, and for nothing.
It just keeps going round and round in my head and I'm so angry and frustrated - he made out I was this hormonal ***** and taking the pi$$ having three weeks off for fertility treatment, despite it being my own holiday time.
I've absolutely had enough.
The colleague who sits next to me is just driving me insane with his constant *****ing about people to me in their earshot. He patronises me, insults everyone and makes constant noises all day. If I say anything he comes at me with a vaguely-worded insult, like 'Look at yourself!' Which just doesn't make any sense. I called him the C word though - bit OTT  
Also, I went with this girl from work, who's fallen pg by accident and doesn't want a baby, to have my haircut and all the girls in the shop were going on and on about it, which made me want to scream.
When I got home DH showed me this house backing on to a burn in Scotland, which would let us be mortgage-free and I just burst into tears with longing after the day I'd had.
Sorry to rant! 

Linz - hope everything's gone well this morning. I have various body parts crossed for you!

Nicks - ooooh, a scan! Exciting! I could do with a bit of Priscilla! One of my fave films of all time, that one.

Red - I found the belly jabs fine - really not painful at  all. You just have to pinch the skin. Well done on your five!

Sarah - yes, the waiting to start is awful! When do you think you can start?

Emma - I'm awake the same time as you this time! Are you eating lots of protein, putting a hot water bottle on your belly etc? I hope there's something there by Tues!


Rooz, Bodia, Odette, Carole, Pin, Pam, Kerry, Kirstie and everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

OMG Mirra - you had a pig of a day.  You shouldn't have to put up with that sh1te at work.  Good on you for saying the C word - I've often wanted to say it but never had the courage.    The house in Scotland sounds like a dream....we only have one life and we should make the most of it.....this life is not a practice run.  On the pg friend front, I know exactly how you feel.  There are a couple of pg ladies in my social group in HK and everytime we meet everyone else goes on about babies, pregnancies, etc.  This week the topic of discussion was how soon it took them to conceive - one of them took two bl00dy weeks!!  I know I don't have to put myself through this i.e. I could chose a different set of friends, but they are actually really nice people who have no idea about my IF.  If they did I'm sure they would be far more sensitive.  Anyway, 'nuff about me.... I hope you have a better day at work and manage to survive on so little sleep.  

Hugs xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I live with a Glaswegian - in my house the C word is a term of endearment!  

The Scotland house IS a dream - it has a spiral staircase and everything. Sigh.

Ach, heck,  it's only 15 mins till my alarm goes off! 

My main boss is nice - gave me the time off for my last tx as sick - reckon I should have a word with him about all this? I just find it so embarrassing talking to him about anything personal, and don't want to seem like a hormone-addled loon.

Thank God you're in HK! So nice to have someone up at this time of night.


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

I like that...the C word as a term of endearment   

I've found in the past that when I've spoken to my male managers about time off for tx related issues then tend to get quiet embarrassed.....women's bits & bobs are so alien to them.  Yours seems very nice, especially as he gave you time off before.  The main thing is to be as calm as poss before your next tx.  If you're wound up and stressed due to work you won't be at your optimum and god forbid if it affected tx.  I think we have to face facts that we are hormone-addled loons at the moment - don't fight it - it's just one of those things


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry you had such a sh*t day Mirra.  Have you any time off over the weekend? When do you fly - I keep asking but don't know you've told us!  

Scottish place sounds fab.  Do you think you will really go one day? 
I know what you mean about pregnant friends. My friend at work who just got married is due back next week and at least 3 people have said 'I think she'll be next'.  It does annoy me how people start talking like that and I hope this girl doesn't have probs conceiving when you know what everyone is thinking.  They have all given up with me as our wedding was 3 years ago   - bet they all said it at the time though.
Emma -I never had any signs of anything happening during stims apart from EWCM later on - you will be fine!   
Felt a bit icky this am.............  spose its a good sign.  
LB - sorry about the job - maybe next time?  
Chat later
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I have the rest of today off as of now, then tomorrow! So not long - doing two six-day weeks to make up the time for tx.

I fly next Monday - yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Yeee-HAH! So only five days of this rubbish to go. I made my peace with the colleague and just said nothing to the boss - it's a different bloke to the main one who gave me time off.
I answer to about eight different people - all of them men.  It's the most sexist workplace in the world. 

Yeah, I think we'll go one day. DH doesn't know if he wants to move back, but I'd go in an instant.

Way I look at it, if I get pg I'll want to move so I can stay at home and if I don't, I don't want to carry on there anyway, so might as well start making plans...

When are you going to tell all those gossips that you're pg, Nicks?

xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura – Hiya chuckles . My friend lives in Harold Wood; it’s really nice. Only been down to see her the once (she has a gorgeous 1 year old and so its a bit painful to watch her perfect little life) since she’s been there but I had a lovely weekend. Your Lakeside is like our Trafford Centre, fab shopping!!

Well I am sat here at work on my own feeling very sorry for myself having to work at weekends. But hey, people need their pensions so here I am chained to my desk making sure that they all get paid. Still its paying for my new metal baby!!

Linz – How did you get on??

Emma – How was Hairspray honey?? Chill with the worrying chicky, it’ll be good. You got 2 blasts last time, so come on  

Mirra – Oh christ I’ve just read your last message, sounds like you work with a load of a**eholes. How f*ckin dare he berate you for having 3 weeks of your holiday entitlement for something that is the most important thing in the world to you. We’d like nothing better than to not have to have the time off for fertility treatment but unfortunately we have to swallow that bitter pill. Cheeky bas*ard!!! Send him my way, I’d love to wipe the floor with him (I am assuming that it’s a bloke by the way!!) 

Not sure when we’re going to have another tx as my af is due on the 30/09 and so our appointment at LWH is day 2 but as its just our initial consultation not sure whether they can do my FSH and scan that day too (I am going to ring and find out). Other than that it would be 25/10 but then Paul sits his finals on the 5,6,7th of November so not sure about that as he may need to do his bit then. How long do you reckon it would be on stimms on the SP before EC, I have only ever managed to get to day 8 before they abandoned me?? 

Oh and I live with a mancunian and the C word is a very normal part of his vocabulary unfortunately. It has to be said though, its such a bang on descriptive word and the person deserved it by the sounds of things!!

Nicks – How did the scan go hun??

Love you all

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Swinny - I stimmed for 9 days last time.  On the SP they don't have as much control over ovulation as they do on the LP as they tend to mirror your natural cycle.  I'm not sure what the maximum days of stimms could be on a SP. Hopefully Nicks will be along soon to offer you some qualified medical knowledge.

What a   that you have to work on a Sat.

Hairspray was good, I really enjoyed it although I'm not sure it was DH's cup of tea.  Wish I could sing and dance...I am tone deaf and have no rhythm  

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I've stopped taking the DHEA - rreckon it's the combo of that and the pill that's making it impossible for me to sleep! Besides, I've taken it for four months now, and I'm starting stimms in a week and two days. So excited!
But I cannot go through this again. I'm calling it a day after this.

Sarah - yes, it's a bloke - of course!   He was the one last time who I had to explain to time and time again that when I said I needed the day off for an appt I really did have to go - I couldn't time my body! And I had to have a serious word with him because he kept saying 'have one of mine' and 'sure you're putting it in the right hole' and other remarks of that nature.
HE thinks he's such a reasonable, sensitive human being - that's the irony of it all.
I'd love to set you loose on him! Come and beat him up and have a fumble on the Cerne Giant while you're here. I'll feed you well!

It sounds as if you're ready to rumble end of this month! We'll be nearly cycling together!
I'm sure they'll be able to start you then - you just have to let them know you would like to start then. I was on stimms for 11 days. two of my four eggs were immature though, and I wonder if I could have stimmed longer.
This time it will be very different I think, though. Being relaxed is going to have a HUGE effect on the experience, I just know it.

Emma - I was told between 10 and 16 days on the SP for the Lister, but every clinic does it differently I think! What proto are you on in HK? Is it very different?
Thanks for being there this morning, birdie - that made a ton of difference. It's a very lonely time 3am, I find.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Nicks - News please!!

Emma - I'm going to maeke you incharge of the nightshift on here!!  So when we are having a tough night... your oncall!  

Sarah - Oh next time your in HW give me a call and we can meet for coffee (or wine) and you can see my very unperfect life!!!!!

Mirra - Oh I wished I could come give you a cuddle. Grrr    Your boss. What is his prob with swapping a shift?? You knw what to say next time he asks you to help out with somehting??  I'm spolit, my bos is great and my hours are pretty flexible (although I always do over!) when i need a late start or early finish it has always been fine.  It does make a huge difference to working life.  Its crap enough we spend our holidays on dildo cam sessions and having huge needles stuck into our ovaries... and our holiday money on bloody menopur!!!!    Scotland sounds fab... I've been couple of times and it really is a beautiful place..... maybe we can change our lake to a loch!  

Right I'm gonna go text Nicks for info... I'll be back!

I've got the worst AF ever, in agony.  Reckon my insides are still sore for the op and thats why in so much pain.X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh believe me, I've told him - next time you ask me to swap a shift, the answer's no. I have a feeling that I told him that a few times... He'll get it, one day...

Gah - sorry to hear Auntie Flo's moved in with her pet tarantula. She's SUCH a ***** like that.
I prescribe a hot water bottle, red wine, chocolate and a hot bath.

Birdie - your turn! Sorry - nagging. I think you're going to win   

But I'm a good loser.  

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, FF, not WOMAN. Think lady dog...

I called - aged six - my teacher a b*tch and she shouted at me, " Do you know what a b*tch IS - it's a lady dog!"
And I was so puzzled by that.
Dogs are NICE.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Been!  I have a bottle of red wine but no choc but that can be wasily remided!  I just bought some new pj's so once I'd done a couple of jobs I'm gonna return to the sofa. Duvet still on it from last night when I was feeling sorry for self!  Oh and I think you are going to win.. surely!!  

So you off tom did you say? Be a nice day so hopefully you can catch some rays and relax.  Not long now.  You'll be home for the 2ww wont you? 

Fancy saying that to your teacher!!    When I was little we had one of those really large ladies (I mean really big) she was my fav teacher actually, really lovely and people where all asking her stuff and she said 'I'm not super women' and I said no your more like blunder women!! OPs!    I didn't mean to be mean to her though.  

Right must go clean the rabbits out and cat litter... groan.

Linz -


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wooooooo Hoooooooooooooooo            Just had text from Nicks... she saw little heartbeat!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yaaaaay! A heartbeat! We honorary godmothers are so proud, Nicks.xxxxx

right - my turn then! I still think you're going to win. I'm going to be left with rogue high-value letters, I just know it. Pete has beaten me - and he's a bit dyslexic and has never read a book in his life! So I'm not confident.

oo, blunderwoman.... That's not good. Funny how these things stay with you. The mortification of it all.  

Yep - off tomorrow. Might go through my wardrobe and see if I have anything I would be seen dead in for the holiday. Ooops, sorry, tx.
I'm treating it like a holiday though. I think it's best.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB- you are as impatient as my mother!
Yes there was a little sack with a blob in and something flickering away.   Amazing! We even had a picture. It makes it feel a bit more real.  He said I could go and have another scan in 2 weeks or see my GP and wait. Don't know if I will go as it won't really change anything now.  We'll see.  It will be weird going to see the GP as my computerised records always flash a huge screen of 'INFERTILITY' diagnosis! 
Mirra - glad you have a day off tomorrow.  I've written your Turkey date down.    You've prob done fine on the DHEA, it may well interact with the pill. Been a bit scared getting ticker and making an annoucement............. 
Swin - difficult one with dates girlie - its all so unpredictable  
Emma - glad the film was good - we are meant to go out tonight but we had lunch so late I don't know if we'll have time after dinner. Wanted to see Atonement but its not on at our local


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry Nicks - I wasn't going to post but it just slipped out!!    

Mirra - Its will be like a holiday, except no booze, oh and injections, apart from that be lazy days on the beach, sun cream and sex! I always feel horny on stimms!    And horny on holidays!!  So the combination should be grand!    I think its a fab way to do treatment. XXXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes indeed - by the time DH gets there I'll have relaxed and stimmed for five whole days and be as randy as hell! Gawd, he doesn't stand a chance...

Nicks - I'm sure it does interact with the pill, as I'm never sleepless for long and this has been an age. Gah!
SO wish we could all be in the room when you see your GP! you're going to have this little frisson for months now - all these people to tell!

I'll be online in Turkey, so I shall be posting more than ever, probably. No booze will make me a bit sleepless too! And the excitement of actually not having to go to work.

Right - must finish dinner and play my scrabble go. We're nearly finished this game, chaps, so anyone who wants to be my ******** buddy and also play along PM me.

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - How do you feel about being out there on your own? We should ahve co-ordinated things.. imagine if we all went out together.. what fun... we could have hired a scrabble board for the week!!

Talking of which i MUST book a holiday. I SO need a bit of sunshine.

X


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie as its really uncomfortable to sit up and, I still feel like I've had 10 pints!!! We got 4 eggs. Got to ring up tomorrow at 11am to see if they've fertilised (please god!). Keeping everything crossed till then. xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well done Linz! really well done - hope they all fertilise for you! You'll need some Rennies now dear - for the WIND. Whoo-hoo you though - yay! 

Laura  how good would THAT holiday have been? except with just loads of booze and no injections!
Yes, a holiday beckons. I feel almost tearful mine is nearly here! Sob.

ANYway *pull myself together* I'll have my Scrabber!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to say thank you for the support girls.  Still no decisions, got a few more weeks to decide.  Need to shed some pounds before hand, weight wise!!

Thank you once again.

Miranda I am in St Leonards, Hastings, probably the mulit thread we have liased.  

Good luck to you all.

Sam X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - Yee haa!! Quads!   Rest up now.  

Talking of Quads...  Rooz..... How are you my love?  

Mirra - Just of to scrab!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Oh its Merse go.    MERSE!!!! YOUR GO!!!!  Just about to have my first DHEA... I'm starting pill next month.. think there may be probs taking the 2 then? What pil was you on?

Sam - Which clinic did you like best?  Who made you feel more comfy? Costs? Travel time?  All important things (especially when you are keen on 2 places). X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes Sam - it's multi-cyclers! Gah - I KNEW I'd seen you on one of my regular rounds!

Lauz - I dunno - I just know that three weeks into taking the pill I suddenly can't sleep, and I haven't been like this on Microgonyn before - this is my third time on it.

Merse - you're always out on Saturdays, you... you... person with a social life you!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I've been out too... I went to the bike shop to pick up Tims new bike... does that count as a social life?


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Didn't want to appear rude but was quite happy that I wasn't the only saddo not out on a Saturday night   

Laura, The Lister was lovely and they felt that using the same protocol I had when i had Niall was the best way forward, however they would use Menopure rather than Gonal F and add steroids which most of the main clinics appear to be using now.  The dose would be 400 iu, this is what I had last time and just did not respond hardly at all??  'Care' would put me on top wack like ARGC, but they would use the SIRM drug regime on me which have higher stats in USA.  I think the cost implication would be around the same. have to say The Lister IVF is pretty pricey at £ 3000.  When I looked at m egg collection notes from ARGC the whole process took 9 mins for 10 eggs.  I appreciate you have got to pay various staff etc but if they have say on average 6 EC a day that is a hell of alot of money....if only i was brainy I could change jobs.

So Miranda and Laura what are you next protocols?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Linz - well done hun!   Fab news! Fingers crossed for tomorrow.  
Hi sjc! I'm in watching telly but then I never go out!  
NW  

PS Mirra - meant to tell you Gardener's World mag this month you can buy gojo berry plants - I thought of you!   Might buy some to compliment my blueberries!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam - they took an hour and a half to inject three eggs for me last time at the Lister so I thought I'd got better value!

I'm not sure what proto I'm on at the Jinemed, but he said it's going to be Menagon or Menopur. Going to be a high dose and SP, but i don't know more than that. Always good to change proto, to make you feel you're doing something different, I think.

I'm NEVER out! So unless I'm shattered you can rely on me to be sad most nights.  

Nicks - I wonder if they'll grow here? or whether I'd have to do special things? Think I'll stick to Julian Graves, unless they're a really pretty plant?

Laura - no. No it doesn't. But I tell you girlies one thing - I feel like I have a much better social life on here than I ever would in a pub! I learn new things, and I have a great laugh with you lot. MUCH better than a sad old pub! 

Ahem.

Sloppy bit over.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Love you too FF's!  
Might have a go growing them Mirra - my blueberries did really well this year.............


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh can't wait til I have a garden and can grow things too! 

I love you all too!!!

Mirra - Turkey gave me two poss prots, the SP one they suggested was the antagonist where you just have stimms and an anti ov drug on about day 5 if stimms. At least its different... I like to do something different (unless it worked last time!).

Sam - I'm doing the flare prot this time as I#m getting another NHS go and thats all they offer poor responders. Not holdig my breath, only difference is I am taking (just) DHEA.  Falre is pill for a month to rest ovaries and then burerin on day 2 stimms on day 3. I really liked Notts when I went there, really positive.  But heard great things about Lister too.

Nicks - I just renewed my dads gardeners world subscription (first Xmas pressie done!!)

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just don't take the DHEA at the same time as the pill! I've just had ten hours' sleep after stopping DHEA for a couple of days - thank the lord!

Yeah, I think I'll be on menopur then Cetrotide out in Turkey - so the same, but different. I pretty much think I got the maximum eggs I could last time, given my antral follicle count and my AMH, but you never know I guess.

I think fresh TESE should work wonders, too.

Is Tim looking for a job that will allow you to move to the country, Laura? Fingers crossed one comes along.

Nicks - fresh goji berries sound much nicer than dried ones! Never been struck on dried fruit...

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir I was out on Fri night with friends and out yesterday in the day shopping and having lunch with my closest friend who's trying to take my mind off my impending tx as I'm getting very nervous!! (if I get no response thats it am soooooooo scared of dealing with that!) So I was in last nite but too tired to post! I do have a good social life but its what keeps me going as I'd prob top myself if I stayed in too much! Also I don't know what I'd do without the support of you lot would have gone mad by now!! 
Glad you got work sorted, the bloke sounds like an ********!! 
Nicks fantastic news!!!! Really pleased for you 
Laura bike shopping is not a social life!!!  Hope you feeling OK?
Linziloo well done on 4 eggs!!! 
Hi to everyone else off to play my scrabble move!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

OK I've had my go not sure why as I'm soooooooo not going to win!! We have to play again an I'll pay more attention!! This could be good Mir for our 2WW!! (assuming I get that far!!) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's the thing that wakes me up in the night too, Merse! Not having enough response, DH's sperm not being there when they open him up, everything. All these months of building myself up and to have nothing at the end.

But we WILL do it! I am hopeful at least. Otherwise I'll have to accept it's over.

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've been trying to keep positive as I think PMA goes a long way, but I'm just getting sooooooo nervous now as its getting closer. We must help each other!!  xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, I know. I'm getting all tense just thinking about it! But in a few weeks I'll know one way or the other. The swimming and R&R is going to help no end I think.

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes I think being away from it all will really help you!
Are you doing anything now like eating and drinking any differently? xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn, I was going to, but just haven't! I do eat pretty well anyway - I don't have fizzy drinks, or any processed food, because it makes me ill anyway. Shedloads of veggies and fruit, the usual.

And I've been taking zinc, selenium, folic acid and gingko...

I need to cut out the drink now, really. It's a fine line between feeling very het up and stressed and just having a damn glass of wine already!

The only bad thing I do - and how I've tried to cut it out - is smoking. I have the hypnosis CD now, which is excellent, but I feel like I want to be away from work and relaxed to even try it! 

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes I eat healthily lots of veggies, salad and some fruit (not a massive fruit lover, but eat at least one piece a day!) I take tons of vits, brazil, nuts, seeds and pineapple juice! Not had any drunken **** for a couple of weeks but haven't been drunk, just a few glasses when out and nothing at home. oh and I'm trying to drink plenty of water! I do think though that a glass of wine is better than being stressed, I had a glass yesterday with lunch as needed to relax and it did the trick so that must be a good thing!
I don't know what to do about being on my diet though as I don't think you should diet when trying to conceive? What do you think?
I shouldn't worry too much about the **** you'll just get more stressed!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, I don't think you should diet when TTC. For one, it's stressful, and two, diet foods are stripped of nourishment generally.

I'm not a great fan of fruit either - many of them aggravate my IBS - but I eat as much as I can and I absolutely love veggies.

I wouldn;t care if I was the size of a house if I managed to get pg though. I know I could exercise it off!

But I do care about the smoking. It makes me feel so helpless. I've spent £300 this month alone on treatments to stop and feel I'm a total failure! The moment I'm in Turkey I'll feel differently I think - there aren't any trigger points out there, and I won't be smelling DH's smoke!

Have you thought of going abroad for tx?

xxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Morning Laides (Laides?) Sorry, Ladies! Think I'm still drugged from yesterday 

I'm sooo nervous. The time is ticking away sooo slowly. What if they don't fertilize 

DP has actually got out of bed, got on the sofa, and fell asleep again  HOW CAN HE SLEEP AT A TIME LIKE THIS!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh gawd yes, I remember that feeling, Linz!

deep breaths - phone the clinic and ask. Or get that no good DH from the sofa to do it!  

I remember waiting and waiting and then finally phoning. They'll know by now - phone them.

Good luck!


xxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Linz - good luck! - think it is the worse time out of the whole treatment    
Nicks


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

2 have fertilized. All being well, having ET tomorrow at 1.30pm. We've got to wait till tomorrow morning now to see if they are dividing  What are the chances that they won't divide? Or do they just put them back in anyway when you've only got 2 and hope for the best? Is there still a chance that we'll have non to put back tomorrow? Sorry for all the questions but I'm having a nervous breakdown here!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Two is excellent! Now you have to stop worrying, because you can't do yourself any good that way! Two is really good - it's all you need. It's very rare they don't divide, so do all those things you won't be doing in the 2WW - have a glass of wine, go for a run, eat MacDonalds, do what you have to do to kep yourself relaxed.

I know where you're coming from though - it's AGONY, this waiting for every bit of news.

But this time tomorrow you'll be officially PUPO.

xxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck Linz.  Fingers crossed for you.     Maybe a relaxing massage or reflexology would do you good if you can't stand needles at the mo...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yah Linz!  Well done! I'm sure they will divide as Mirra says its very rare not too.
Chill out now!  
NW


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Linz - well done on your two embies. Roll on tomorrow when you can have them nicely snuggled up inside you   

Nickster -   on the scan.  It must all seem quite real now.  When's you next one? 

Mirra - Glad you've managed to get some sleep at last.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - That morning phone call really is the worst! 2 is fab... that means none getting wasted.    

Mirra - If I stop taking my DHEA when I start the pill I will only have taken it for 4 weeks, that won't do nothing!! Oh I should have started earlier! Oh I so bloody disorganised.   

Nicks - Fab ticker!  

Merse - I used to have  social life a damn good one too, but now I get scared going out as if I get drunk I end up crying and making a **** of myself.  

Emm - How you feeling?

Hello everyone else! 

I'm just off to my mothers to do some washing (she is away) so may indulge ina bit of sunbathing too (well I'm a ginge so not realy sun bathing, just sitting in the garden under the umbrella!!)

X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir I never eat anything that says diet or low fat as its usually full of rubbish! I just try to eat less of normal foods, its done the trick as nearly lost a stone which should help as being over weight isn't good when ttc! But think I will just not diet but eat sensibly through treatment! Have you cut down on smoking? 
Linziloo fantastic news!!! 
Laura you need to get that social life back girl!!! Enjoy your sunbathing!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I cut down then I speed up then I cut down again! The only way is to cut it OUT.   

Well done on the weight loss! But give yourself a break I reckon, while doing tx. 

Laura - have you scrabbled yet? Keep taking the DHEA, but the moment you get moody or sleepless cut it out. I felt like moider!

Nicks - yay for the ticker!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoops! Emma - I missed you, as you were on the last page. How's the tx?

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes will just eat as healthily as poss not that it will help my ovaries to respond!! Am thinking of acupuncture
Don't beat yourself up too much about the **** it will only stress you out!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh forgot to say I got my drugs yesterday!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! drugs here we come!

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

You have to keep Pregnyl in the fridge don't you? xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes fridge Merse!  
LB - everyone is different re side effects  - you might find you get on OK with both no problem. Been out enjoying the sun myself but might have to go for a little sleep now!
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx!  Gone all wintry here just been washing my car and its got all dark and windy!!


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura, I felt a bit strange on the dhea/pill combi, with the moodiness and not sleeping. See how you go though, I carried on taking mine as I didn't see the connection until Miranda felt the same. It does make you wonder what we're doing to our bodies though 

Miranda, I've got to confess, I've still been sneaking the odd ***, as DP smokes, and I supposedly stopped when I started tx  I won't have any in the 2ww (if I get that far). I think if you get all stressed about it, thats the worst thing for you. 

Merse, yay, you'll be starting soon then!

I've just been to my nephews 6th birthday party, and ate my weight in party food  I still feel so sore and uncomfortable, now I feel as if my stomach is going to explode, I've had to put my pyjama's on to let my belly out! I hope it goes down a bit before tomorrow.

I'm trying to stay positive about tomorrow, that we will have 2 good embies to put back, PMA!!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck Linz...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Good Luck Linz  
Its getting so exciting on this thread - we'll be having continuous full on cycling for the next month or two!    And hopefully lots of lovely BFP's!  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, that's such a relief, Linz! I'm not the only dirty rotten smoker...

It's so hard when your DH smokes too. I'm thinking I'll be ok when I start stimms because pete won't be there for the first five days. Plus, no work, lots of swimming - hoo-bloody-ray!

And really interesting that you felt the same on DHEA and the pill - think I ought to post that on Peer Support?

What's all this about sun? We've had a few sunny spells, then it's gone freezing! Such weird weather.

Nicks - I so hope you're right!  

Laura - we're nearly finished this game - play your turn and we can probably finish it tonight!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I'll go scrab.

I'm feeling reallt sad and scared about doing IVF again. I think I prefer to live in denial and think I'm normal.  I just KNOW its not going to work.  I feel so sad.  Was at my mums today and everywhere were pics of my neices and nephews.  Sorry been so tired this weekend, think going back to work has caught up with me.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Been. X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I feel like that too. My parents were here having a meal earlier and dad was saying about my neice having her first ballet lesson. It's like a stake through the heart sometimes. I love my nephew and neice to pieces, but it's hard when you believe in your blackest moments that you'll never have any.

And work doesn't bloody HELP. It makes you feel all vulnerable and tired.

Is it too much to ask to be a kept woman? is it?  

Go scrab like you've never scrabbed before, petal - the winner will be declared TONIGHT.

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Been!
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Waiting for Merse now.  Tim just gone for  curry.

I really can't see me being able to have a baby. Every time I let myself get a little bit excited something goes even more wrong.  I really am not sure I have the energy to do (I will) this round. Just can't face more dissapointment and can't face telling TIm AGAIn that I'm not preg.  Crying now!! 

So not fair, why is this happening to us? For me I have the added guilt that this was all casued by an infection.  A condom or a packet of anti-biotics would have saved me al this pain. 

When do you know when it time to resign... I so don't want to but at the same time I can't live me life like I have been doing.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I had been saying to myself three full goes - this one then one more at the Lister. But I now think I'm not going to have another go after this. I just. Can't. Do it.
I'm naturally quite a positive, upbeat person, and this has left me feeling like half a person, always looking for something I feel in my heart of hearts I'll never get.
I have a feeling that's why I'm still smoking - like a deliberate sabotage, to prove it won't work?
But I'd need months of counselling to work that one out!

But here, don't cry. It's not all over yet. We're giving this a go because there IS a realistic chance it will work. We're not complete idiots - in fact, we're pretty damn intelligent, and we're going ahead because if the wind's in the right direction we'll get pregnant.

Guilt is natural - it doesn't matter what it is, we'll somehow grasp hold of something to feel guilty about. It's called being a woman. I'm only glad I'm not also a Catholic...

It's not fair, no. But I always think I'm so blessed, too, to have this problem because without it I'd never have met any of you. You are top birds, every one of you. I've never had so many fantastic friends.

xxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura, if I can get this far then so can you. You're just having pre-tx nerves. I know how you feel cos we're all on the same boat on here, but you're still really young and fertile, just remember that   


Miranda, my DP's called Pete too! And they're both dirty smokers who entice us to smoke by bringing **** into the house to tempt us with, when we're being so good! Well, thats what I keep telling my Pete anyway, just to keep making him feel guilty  He has said he won't have anymore though, as from tomorrow, but we will see  I definately won't have any as soon as I've got those embies on board (please god!).
There is something in what you say about still smoking to sabotage things, to be really truthful, all the way through this tx, I have thought that there's no point as its not going to work in a million years. I think its our way of dealing with the dissapointment of it all. Already, I'm planning on getting my passport renewed this week as its' expired. Just so that we can book a holiday for 'when it doesn't work' I can't say this to anyone else though, as they don't understand do they? Obviously, I hope I'm wrong, and it DOES work, but in the end, if it is going to work it will, no matter what we do.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You'll need that holiday - a) to get over the shock of being preggers and b) because it's the last time you'll be able to have a holiday with just the two of you!

So there.

Dirty, smoking Petes! Naughty boys - we'll get 'em. 

It's such a relief that people feel the same way about things. You realise you're not going mad, you're not suffering from chemical depression, you're just suffering infertility treatment and all the brain-buggery arising from that.

Gah - I'm going to have another glass of wine, while I still can! Talking about this makes me feel a bit less panicked, anyway - I've started to get jittery and nervy this week. The two week wait is going to be absolute HELL.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Weirdly I do the opposite, I don't plan ANYTHING just in case a cancellation appoint comes up or I have a miracle preg. Well thats what I say but really I think I'm just turning into some highly anxious person who hasn't the confidence to do anything.

I've always worked really hard and got whatever I wanted (not in a spolit brat way but a hard working way) alway thought, you can get what you want if try hard enough.  My family have never been great, never understood why I didn't work in tesco and marry my first fella.  Weirdly Im sure they are saying to eachother, well we did tell her, we know best, marriage at 21 is normal and all them boyfriends are to blame for her IF. With this its not the same.  No matter how much effort I put in, I can't get preg.  

So you nasty dirty smokers... how can I get Tim to stop?  We wants too and doesn't smoke around me but I know he still smokes as I find tobbacco crumbs in all his pockets!! Should I just ignore it? I pis*es me off as I do so much before tx and all he has to do is cut back on drinking and smoking.  His SA was only'fair' last IVF and I just think I only got 4 eggs and we need to give them eggs the bast chance I can. When he stopped smoking his SA went to 'excellent' in weeks. 

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'm not sure Mirra ..... maybe we are all going mad!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nah mate - you're saner than most people I know!

Unfortunately you can't make Tim quit if he can't or won't. It doesn't sound like he smokes that much?

I know Pete would love to quit, but he gets such bad sweats and nightmares when he does he's scared to.

Tesco sounds...nice...
Nice that they have such lofty ambitions for you!

I hear ya on the work hard, earn your rewards thing. I feel like I'm so goddam nice to people, yadda yadda, and yet it's the nasty people who have three kids, a huge house, etc.

That's the point though I guess. Getting pregnant isn't meant to BE this hard. If we could only weave a spell and make tx less stressful, draining and demoralising it would be fab.

xx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh, I've had a glass of wine tonight, I feel like such a bad ivf'er. Won't be having anymore though if I get to the 2ww.

If I get pregnant, I will be scared to leave the house in case something bad happens so won't be going away then  But I won't care then either.

Laura, I don't know how you can stop DH smoking, with mine, he stops and starts on a regular basis, so I don't think he is mega addicted, he is supposed to be stopping 'again' tomorrow, but we will see.


Miranda, the 2ww will be fine as we'll all be going through it with you  Just as you've all got to put up with me for the next 2 weeks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well he does quit for months at a time and then he visits his dad! I used to smoke 'socially' but stopped when Tim wanted to quit as I felt it wasn't fair me smoking arund him but now I just thik maybe I should take it up again!  Maybe I should be less hung up on it. I guess I just want him to 'try' a bit for IVF too, feel its all down to me.  

Just drinking some nice cobra beer.. Mmmm.  My curry was nasty.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

In one of my IVF books its actually said that a glass of wine can improve treatment. I think this round I may have the odd glass of wine, think worrying too mcuh over it is worse than having a glass of wine.  Enjoy!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, I think we all feel that! That our blokes should go through it like we do.

I'm just happy that at 43, and with two grown kids Pete actually wants to go through anything at all to get me a child. He's been cut open twice thus far, and will be cut open again in Turkey, and he's been dutifully necking his pills for the last month - selenium, zinc, folic acid and gingko.
I can't ask him for more than that I think.

But with Tim he just has to produce the goods on the day, doesn't he? He's getting away with it! 

Merse - are you there petal? Let's finish this game!

Awww, Linz, we'll be here every step of the way! The second week's the WORST - ugh.
Hopefully you'll not go too bonkers?! We've all been there - we can stop you leaving the planet, if anyone can.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep Tim just turns up and masterbates!  I guess he has to put up with my hysterics throughout treatemtn and he does all my injections, he's very good actually.. never even had a bruise!  But yeah he gets away pretty lightly.

The worst bit of the 2ww is all the preg symptom you get from the HCG jab, how cruel is that. I had sickness and sore boobs and was so convinced I was preg.. until test day of course!  Thats just mean.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe next round of scrabble we should play in pairs? Then not so much hanging around? Someone is always awol!


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

My Dp doesn't even have to do that, as we're using donor sperm, then again, its not his fault bless him. We both wish so much that it was his sperm we were using, but, as they say, life's a b*tch.

I didn't even get to test last time as I started bleeding on day 8


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - I plan to buy loads of cheap tests off the net and then test every day so I know when HCg is gone and it won't be such a shock when I get a BFN.  At least that way you get to POAS at some point!! If I'm honest I have POAS severla times even though I know I can't get preg nat   Its an expensive and pretty dull hobby!!  I don't advocate it!


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

I thought about doing that too, I bought some cheap tests last time that I never got to use.

But, thats if I make it to the 2ww, I don't want to jinx myself by assuming that I'm going to get that far!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I got three tests for 99p last time! Still got one left. They can be more sensitive and reliable, but I got a Clearblue too, so I could see the words 'Not Pregnant' for definite...

Agh, day 8 Linz - that's so awful. And having to use donor anything is such a huge leap of the imagination I think. We were all set to use Pete's brother's sperm, when the cons told us the aspiration hadn't worked. Fortunately it had - he was just talking out of his overpaid ar$e.
Hopefully TESE is better still - the guy in Turkey said TESE is better than SA.

I'm intrigued as to what could cause no sperm at all. You don't have to tell me, of course! Such a shame. Are you using a known donor?

I didn't get many symptoms, Laura - I had shooting pains I was convinced were implantation, but they were day 10/11 so a bit late.

It's this mist and mirrors illusion stuff - you have so many emotions clamouring round your head. It's a wonder anyone does get pg through tx! What a headf*ck.

Yep - you're on for pairs! 

Merse - where the divil are you?

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I was off my lat 2ww, going to work it (if I get there) this time  Home alone with the internet is awful.. I know EVERY early preg sign... poor time everytime he got home from work I was there chest out... do my boobs look more veiny than this morning, have the bits round my nipples got more pimply! God I was a nightmare. Not this time... working through it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

But hopefully still just randomly sticking your t*ts in Tim's face?
For a laugh?

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't think tim minds inspecting my boobs to be honest... he always seemed quite interested!! About the only bit of treatment he takes an over active role in!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahh, bless 'im! Pete likes to give mine the once over now and again, too!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

What is it with men and boobs 

Anyway i'm off to watch a vampire movie now... ohhhh!!! 

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Enjoy!

x


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Linz - Hope all goes well today   

Got a really sore throat today which I'm sure isn't a side effect of stimms, it's just really annoying....and it hurts    Talking of side effects I've got lots of ewcm - today is day 5 of stimms.  Should I be getting it this early on?  Stomach also feeling a bit bloated but think that my be my IBS rearing it's ugly head.  Am also feeling the effects of all the hormones I'm taking - feel really low and emotional.  Not having a good day


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linz good luck for today!
Emma hope you are feeling better soon! 
Laura and Mir you are saying exactly how i feel! Its weird we all must feel the same, its so hard when you know you haven't got much of a chance! Have just been laying in bed thinking about being the sad lady with no children! 
Also my DH smokes and gave up once when we had our first go but after we had misscarriage he started again and now makes no attempt to even cut down, I sometimes get mad about all the sacrafices I make but I think smoking is his only salvation with living with me!!!
Don't chuck me off scrabble I'll play betta next time, my mind is all over the place at the mo! 
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Had my go Lauras turn! xx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Good Morning Team PR!

Emma, sorry you're feeling rough. Make sure you look after yourself. When's your first scan?

Miranda, Pete has Kleinfelters syndrome, which is a chromasomal(?) disorder that causes the man to produce no sperm (he can still produce the 'goods', just with no sperm in it!) There's no other symptoms really, and he never knew he'd got it until we had tests to see why I wasn't getting pregnant.
We're using an anonymous donor. Its not ideal, but its our only choice  Would you use DH's brother then if you had to use a donor?

I'm really nervous, got to ring at 10.30am to see how embies are doing


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Linz any news yet? xxx


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello girls

Just got two mins to catchup, wow you all had a busy weekend! another good scan today. Follies at 20, 18 and 16mm and two teeny tinies. So booked in for Friday collection! Eeeek! Hopefully the two teenies will grow more by then. So I'm definitely thinking in the school of Quality not Quantity, as we all know. I can't believe some ladies have tummies full of follicles. That must be so uncomfortable. How can you focus on them. I'm sure a smaller amount is superior...!

Hope everyone has a nice day and evening. It's about time we got some good news on this thread!

Louise/Red
xxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, its official, I've made it to the            

Our 2 embies made it - got a grade 2 and grade 3 (do you get pregnant with a grade 3 ) 

I mentioned to the nurse about bleeding early the last time I did ivf, and she thought I would be better with Utrogestan instead of the Cyclogest which we'd been prescribed by the cons. Its also got less side effects, which is good as I'm still soooo bloated (the nurse thinks trapped wind ) The chemist that they use and that keeps it in stock was not far from the clinic, but we didn't take any money with us, so we had to drive back up the motorway to go home and get some money, then back again to get to the chemist, so we've been driving for hours! I've got my feet up now though, and am intending to stay like this for as long as possible  

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - Congrats!!! Yes you can get preg with a grade 2 and 3 !!  Did they say how many cells they were?   

Emma - scan tomorrow? EWCM is a very god sign that things are happening!   

Merse - course we won't chuck you off scrb, but maybe next time we will play pairs so the game doesn't get held up as much! XX  

Mirr - Thats your last monday done with?   

Nicks - hows you and the LO? 

Rooz - Hope your ok hon. X

Hi the rest of tem PR! XX


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Grade 2 - 2 cells, and grade 3 - 2/3 cells.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - I'll have my fingers and toes crossed!!   So how are you feeling? you have 2 weeks off now don't you? What do you plan to do (apart from talk to us!! )


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

Emma - poor you - hormonal feelings of emptiness and frustration are so ucalled for at this stage! I hate that - it's like your body is rejecting you. But hopefully the feelings of wellbeing will kick in soon.  

Linz - yay! Well done you! You are officially PUPO. Only two weeks of madness to go! Such a shame about your Pete's condition. Is it just one of those things, or is it caused by something?

Merse - We don't want to chuck you off! Thought maybe we could have three games going on - you and me, you and Laura and me and Laura. We could have another game with the three of us!  

Red - of COURSE a smaller amount is superior! Could you think anything else   Us PRs produce the bestest eggs, because we're the bestest people. So there.

Rooz, Bodia, Carole, Pin, Pam, Kirstie, Kerry, hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura,I'm going to take the full 2 weeks off work, the ba$tards are making me redundant anyway, so I'm not going to feel guilty  
I haven't thought about what I'm going to do (apart from obsessive knicker checking ) I'll probably just carry on as normal, I don't really believe that if you lie down for the whole 2 weeks you'll get pregnant, I think if it is meant to happen it will, no matter what you do. Obviously, I haven't shared this  with DP, who thinks that he's got to wait on me for 2 weeks  

Miranda, yes it sucks doesn't it? It's something that he was born with, but he never knew anything about it until he had his sperm sample tested for infertility reasons. We wouldn't have known about it if we hadn't have wanted children. I think it's quite a rare condition, we'd never heard of it before. I would imagine its very rare to get someone like Pete who can't have kids, then with me having all these problems too, we make a good pair, don't we?!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - Good plan, skydiving in the day time when DH at work and then laying on sofa beng weighted on in the eves!!  

At least if both of you have a prob its a prob shared... Tim is fine so I feel the world rests on my shoulders.  

I've been Mirr - your go!


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, good plan, only DP is off work this week too, so I'll just have to lay about all week (will be so damn hard!) I think I will get bored actually, Pete is fitting a new bath, and changing some pipes/putting new floor down in the bathroom, so he'll be too busy to do much with me. I'll have to get a little bell, or keep ringing him on his mobile from downstairs when I want a drink  He's already said he can't wait to go back to work, hmmmm, I think he was joking


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been! Merse?

Linz - your Pete sounds just like mine! Practical, energetic, and doesn't suffer fools (like you and me) gladly! He'll serve you though - I'll bet he's secretly enjoying the experience of waiting on you!

Laura - I like the thought of Linz being like Andy from Little Britain! Lying there all feeble in the eves while he dashed about, then skiing during the day.
I am ONE point behind you. And Merse has caught up no end! It's going to be a fight to the death.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

God I'm jealous, Tim does nothing around the house.    I do everything from decorating to taking out the bins and he plays on his play station!    I need to re-train him.

Linz - Bell will be a good idea!  We only live in a flat so I just shout!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm off to bed... no one to talk too.  

Look how fat I am!!!!    Serious diet need to be enforced!

Night night. X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry! Been watching Hell's Kitchen final - the telly's in the other room...

Night night my slim dearie.

xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Good god you lot can chat 

If my messages seem a bit disjointed its because I’ve had to read through 8 pages of chat and so I am probs responding to things that you all wrote days ago and have now totally forgotten. 

Well my new metal baby is now sat on my driveway and she’s luurrrvvverllly!!

Emma – Hello little night owl. How’s it going? The stimms are rubbish aren’t they!! My stomach swelled to the size of a bloody football on my last tx and I only got to day 9. Hang in there kiddo, it’ll all be worth it xx

Mirra – I will defo take you up on that as I need to let off some steam at the moment and what better way than to bop your boss on the nose!!   Good luck chuckles.  Keep in touch while you’re in sunny Turkey lurkey xx

Laura – Next time I’m down at Fran’s I’ll give you a shout and come for a cuppa. Hope you’re feeling better with your crappy AF. Last month I had the mother of all AF’s, I am so envious of those people who breeze through their monthly as though it weren’t there, I always suffer, so I am right there with you handing you a handful of Diclofenic and a lovely cuddly hot water bottle for your belly ache xx
Laura I am in exactly the same guilty boat as you chuck. My insides are in a mess due to an infection. There’s not a day goes by that I don’t beat myself up with a what if I’d done this or what if I hadn’t done that. Its crap isn’t it!!
By the way matey, looks like we might be txing together as I am hoping that if I can’t start straight after my first consult at LWH then it’s realistically going to be in November after Paul has sat his finals.  

Nicks – Oh a little heartbeat I am so pleased for you, it must all feel so surreal to you. Enjoy it all chicky xx 

SJC – Hi hope you’re ok hun. So you live in St Leonard’s then, its lovely down there. I was down in Hastings about 3 weeks ago with work. I work for BUPA and I was down at BUPA Hastings. I stayed at a hotel called the Powdermills Hotel in Battle.

Linz – Well done you. Take it easy now xx  

Merse – We’ll all have to live through your social life then as I aint got one either. What with Paul revising for his finals ad me being virtually tee total again my social life is sh*te. Gonna rectify that though on Friday as we’re having a much needed night out at our friends 30th and its fancy dress. Paul is going as Zorro and I am going as a wild west saloon girl, only problem being is that I’ve got to offend people with my lovely tree trunks in fishnet tights…aggghhhh!!! Not pretty!!

You’re bound to be a bit apprehensive hun, but just keep telling yourself that this is your time!!  

Red66 – Good luck for Friday hun. You sound like you’ve come on leaps and bounds and I am so pleased for you. Hang in there only a few more days. 

Where's Roozie?? and has anybody heard from Bodia?? Wonder how they're both doing??

Hello Kerry, Pin, Inconceivable and anybody else that I have missed. I am cream crackered and need my beddy bo's now

Night night

Sarah xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi everyone will catch up tom as very tired but wanted to say fantastic news Linz! 
An I've been on scrabble!! Laura's turn! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah I'm off to bed too but well done Linz - go girl!  
NW


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness I havent posted since page 3 - bloody hell havent you been busy.

Havent had time to read all the posts so dont really know whats happening with everyone.

Not much happening here again.  Diet going well, 2 stone now.  Hpoing to lose another 2 by the time i start tx in January.

Havent really got any more to add.

Love to everyone
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Kerry -   on the weight loss - you must have so much willpower.

Linz -   on being PUPO.  What date do you test?

Had scan today.  Had four follies on the left ovary measuring between 11 & 12 mm and "at least three" on the right also measuring between 11 & 12.  Quite surprised that the left ovary is chucking out follies as last time I got zilch from that one.  All in all, I'm very happy with my ovaries and glad that they're behaving themselves.  I'm never going to get follies in double figures so I'm happy with my lot.  I just hope they keep in growing.  Doc has kept me on 4 amps of menopur and I start centrotide tomorrow - I have to go into the clinic to be shown how to do it.  Has anyone had centrotide before?  Is the needle huge?  Got another scan on Friday and all being well EC will be Sunday or Monday.

Off to drink more milk and eat chicken


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi everyone 
Red glad things are going well!
Kerry well done on weight loss!
Emma sounds like your follies are comming along nicely! 
Swinny party sounds like good fun enjoy!
Linz hope you've got your feet up
Mir not long till u finish work!!
Laura how are you today? 
Nicks did you have a good nights sleep?
Rooz where are you? 
Hi to everyone else xxxx
I've got appoint with cons Thurs to get ball rolling for the following week!!  Also booked acupuncture for Thurs PM will give anything a go!!
Lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

P.S had a letter from my clinic today saying what would I like to do with my one and only frostie as it will have been frozen for a year the end of Dec and I can pay £500 for it to be kept frozen for 5 years or £600 for ten years!!! How much for ONE its crazy money!!!


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Just popped back on to say well done Linz and Red hope everything progresses nicely.

Kerry
xxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello Ladies, 

This is the 2nd time I've had to type this out as bloody laptop crashed 

Thanks for thinking of me  You're all so lovely!

I haven't exactly had my feet up this morning. My belly is sooo bloated and painful. The nurse thinks I've got trapped wind  and said to get some peppermint oil. Well, I've dragged my poor bloated belly  round Tescos and Sainsburys this morning, but can't get any. I've managed to find peppermint oil capsules, which are for IBS but as I've got the same symptoms, thought they'd do. I got them home, then read the leaflet and it says you can't take them if trying for a baby They're only bloody peppermint oil!!
I've tried ringing Care but all the nurses were busy so I've got to ring later. Its driving me mad, I'm in so much pain! 

Anyway, thats my eventful morning. Hows everyone else?!

Laura, don't be under any illusions that I've got a good' un! - Pete is a right old lazy bones normally. He's a plumber, which is why he can do stuff around the house. He's booked this week off work to do the bathroom, and the bath that we bought has been propped up in the spare room since May!!

Merse, how much!! They know how to make their money don't they? Do you know what you're going to do?
I've had acupuncture this afternoon. I haven't had it all the way through this cycle, just last week, today, and I've booked again next week, every little helps (well, lets hope it does!).

Mirra, are you counting your days down now? I would be so excited!   

Emma, you go girl! Well done on your scan. Keep drinking that milk! 
I don't know when official test day is until I hear from the clinic, we're satelliting at a different clinic to where we have ET, and I've got to wait for them to ring me. I think it will be 16 days after ET (like I'm going to wait that long! )
Good luck for your next scan xx

Kerry, well done on the weight loss  I feel like I've put a stone on this last week.

Sarah, enjoy your party on Friday, have a drink for me 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

linziloo said:


> I haven't exactly had my feet up this morning. My belly is sooo bloated and painful. The nurse thinks I've got trapped wind  and said to get some peppermint oil. Well, I've dragged my poor bloated belly  round Tescos and Sainsburys this morning, but can't get any. I've managed to find peppermint oil capsules, which are for IBS but as I've got the same symptoms, thought they'd do. I got them home, then read the leaflet and it says you can't take them if trying for a baby They're only bloody peppermint oil!!
> I've tried ringing Care but all the nurses were busy so I've got to ring later. Its driving me mad, I'm in so much pain!


Hi

I'm surprised you were advised to get peppermint oil capsules as they should really be avoided.

However, try drinking peppermint tea and/or peppermint cordial.

I love peppermint tea but swear by it for bloatedness...it's seen me through many laparoscopies and hysteroscopies, as well as 2 EC's so far...

Hope it eases up soon.

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Evening girls!
Hope everyone is OK  
Been the GP today to tell him my news but he didn't even say congrats he just said 'bit early to be too optimistic'   So been on a bit of a downer today. I am fully aware of the risks but I'm still gonna be happy a f***ing miracle has happened!  
Anyway got appt in just over 2 weeks to see the practice midwife.
Linz - sorry about the bloating - try the tea like the Minxster says.  
What news from you Minxy - have you had your DR scan yet?
Emma - great follies - how many eggs did you get last time? Will you try and go for blast again? 
Merse -just think £500 for your potential son or daughter and it will make you feel better - you might be saving that one for a sibling later on!  
Red - good news for you too.  Not long to go now.
Scrabble girls - who won then?
Chat later everyone
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nicks - I am OUTRAGED at what your GP said!! I cannot believe that after all you've been through that c*nt said THAT.
I'd make a complaint - he deserves shooting for saying that. What an eejit.

Natasha - how's the cycling going? Glad to hear you're on the road.

Linz - I found pretty much nothing helps with the bloating, as it's chemically-induced! You could try massaging your belly, round and round just below the belly button - it can disperse some of the air.
Yes, I'm getting excited! Excited at just how much sleeeep, and fooood, and swimming and reading and relaxing I'm going to do.

Ach, Merse - they'll charge you squillions for so much as breathing at them! Ask them to give it back - put it in the freezer! 

Emma - that's BILLIONS of follies! Well done!

Kerry - yay, you slim thing you!

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Ignore that GP.. once there is a heart beat miscarrige rate drops to really low... So there... that bean is there to stay so be happy and enjoy every minute of your pregnancy!! You got you money back yet from the IVF clinic?

Linz - try laying on your back with your legs bent in up so your back is really flat to the bed/ floor.. that helped me.  

KJ - I am try to lose 12lb before treatmetn... I'm rubbish at dieting.... I'm eating some small-geezers as I type! 

Emma - Oh fab... so we are looking at about 5 eggies? Yes how did you manage blasts last time?!!

Mirra/ Merse - I was thinking the same .. for £50 for 10 years I'll store em with my fish fingers!!

I'm tired, didn't get a lunch today and only just got in... SOO hungary. XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Eat, then Scrab! We're nearly there...

What are small geezers? 

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maltesers!!

I can eat am scrb... multitasking!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You Cockney rhyming person you!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Merse - don't tell me you actually knew the word crosier before?  

I fegging didn't till I just Googled it, cheeky mare!


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice  Pete went out earlier to get me some peppermint tea, its foul  I'll keep drinking it though if it does the trick. I'll try lying down/rubbing my belly once I've finished this, bit hard to do all that when typing 

Nicki, what a w*nker   How patronising can you get? Can't you change your doctor? You just ignore him, don't let an ar$ehole like that ruin your happiness. 

Nothing on telly now that Hells Kitchens finished


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm going to bed early, feel really crappy  

Speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, night night Linz! Hope you feel better in the morning!
I get IBS all the time and it really really hurts, so when i was on the progesterone it was absolute murder. xx

Merse - let's end this NOW!   How many tiles have you two got left?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linz hope you feel better tomorrow 
Nicks I can't believe your doc said that what a ****** you enjoy your pregnancy and nothings going wrong so there!!!
Laura had no idea what it meant I'd just heard it before 
Mir glad your in good spirits today!! It must be catching cause I am too! Perhaps we are now in pre tx madness 
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll have a look Laura!! (bossy!!!)


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That was me being bossy!  

have you been yet? tell me we're finishing this game tonight - don't think I can bear the tension!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

It won't let me get on the bloody thing!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry Laura!!  I'll try and have another go Mir (bossy!)   xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You have to keep hitting refresh and it comes up eventually...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have been its Laura's go!! I've got one tile left! Sorry Mir getting you mixed up with Laura tonight its been a long day!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

just got on here now I've got to go back to face book!!  Right back in a mo.. I only have one tile!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - get your botty on that board! I only have two tiles left, but it's darn close...

You're concentrating now Merse! think you'll clean the floor with us next time...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm just getting into it now haven't played it for about 15 years!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Aghhhhhhh!!!!!!!! I can't get on to the bloody thing and its driving me nuts!!!!!!!!

Think you will win M as I have a crap letter!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a crap one too!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can you try a word and if it rejects it try again?

keep refreshing birdie! We're nearly there!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Tell me what your letters are - it can't make any diff now...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've won!!!!!!!!!!   

Not sure why you don't get your goes? Is it because I have no letters left?

Woo Hoooo!!! I've won!! Losers!!!!  

Merse - I would never boss you about!!

Mirra - Yes i'm a cockney girl I'm afriaid... they could cast me on eastenders!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not fair! Why do we not get to play our letters?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Girlies,

very quick post as lap top playing up and want to send. Hope everyone is taking extra special care esp you Nicki, feet up and lots of Macdonalds ok!!!!!xxx Linziloo you clever girl well done..      coming your way and congrats on getting to the 2ww, ill be thinking of you honey. 
Wanted also to say thanks to Mir,Merse and Inc for the info sorry didnt get back to you but comp Lap top and no internet....  anyway...girlies gotta go before i lose the sig...heres hoping for another BFP from someone shortly...!!!! Best of luck to everyone whereever they are on their treatment even ttc naturally. 

By the way what is this with the pill, is it a good idea to go on it before a treatment cycle? Not heard of that one b4 and cons not mentioned. What do you ladies think?? 

Take care for now...thinking of you....Gabxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Another game, chaps?   

gab - I got put on it by the Lister before tx - don't know why. This time I'm on it because I must be on target for my flight dates for Turkey.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - I was told pill allows your ovaries to rest and when you come off you get a bit of a surge so helps us poor responders!

I don't really know the rules of scrabble, I thought we'd all go until we all run out of tiles? Yes to another game.... although if they don't sort it out I may not play. I have about 8 games on go and just can't get on to play.    Maybe if its less busy its not so back? Maybe I should try to play at lunch time tom?

X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm up for it!! I want to know if you can have another go if it rejects it too!!
Well done Laura!!!!
Hi Gabrielle not sure why the pill but lots of clinics do it before IVF!!xxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

It would speed it up if we could all have a go in the day as well as the eve


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Whats this about Eastenders Laura?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So long as I'm in the office I reckon I could committ to a lunch time move.  Its just FF I can't go on at work for obvious reasons! 

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I have the accent and the looks to get on Eastenders!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like you should audition for a part then!  Got to go to bed now had a long day am soooo tired!! Night xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Me too.... night night my lovelies. XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Night dears! They say they're fixing the kinks in the software, so we'll see...

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girlie's!!!  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have a good day Mir or at least try to at work!  xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Flippin' 'eck Nickster - your GP sounds like a right t**ser.  Hope you're feeling better today...enjoy every minute of your pregnancy...you certainly deserve to.

Linz - Hope you're managed to expel some of your wind.  I always find that as soon as I get into a lift I want to fart....may be give that a try if the peppermint tea doesn't work!

Can't remember who asked about how many eggs I got last time as it was so many pages back....anyway, I got 6 eggs, amazingly all fertilised and all bar one were in the two top grades.  We had a 5 day transfer of two early blasts and the remaining 4 perished the next day    If we get as far as fertilisation this time, I'm not really that bothered about whether we go for blasts or not.  My clinic are quite keen on assisted hatching so may give that whirl.  Am trying not to think too far ahead as I don't want to jinx things.  It's funny how IVF can make you superstitious.  Started centrotide today and then back on Friday for next scan.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girls,

Sorry i've been so anti-social of late. I haven't forgotten you all though.. i'm often wondering how you're all keeping. 
There's no way on this earth i can read through all i've missed (tho' quite a big chunk sounds like it's scrabble!!) but i've managed to glean some good news in the last few pages of the thread.

So Nicks... Yippee, a heartbeat, that's brilliant. And absolutely s*d your GP, what a clueless m.f*cker. (a bloke obviously?!) Just enjoy for now... are you experiencing any MS yet? Perhaps a little early or hopefully you won't?. How far along are you, i can't keep track?!

Linzi... well done on reaching the 2WW, that's fab too. You must be relieved... i know i was when i reached mine, it was a huge milestone  I couldn't agree more with your what will be will be philosophy on resting during it. Think how many women have no idea they're pg and carry on as normal.... i lay around for a day or so (mainly 'cos i was a bit sore as well) then did bits and pieces after my GIFT. But do obviously millk it when it suits, you'd be mad not to!!

Em, sorry you've been feeling a bit pants with all the drugs... before you know it tho' you'll be at ET stage hopefully and it'll be worth every second. Not much consolation when you're feeling unhinged and emotional, i know, but try not to lose sight of that!! (i'm the world's worst by the way, but like to be a hypocrite whenver i get the chance!) 

Red - best of luck for this Friday, i hope it all goes smoothly for you. 

Merse, Mirra, LB, Swinny, sorry for lack of personals now but i hope you're all keeping well too.... not long until you all get going again. If you carry on scrabbling at the pace you have been, it'll be here before you know it! OMG, Mirra, i've just realised you must be heading over to Turkey next week, blimey, that really has crept up. How you feeling about it now?

Well, just for the record, all 3 of mine are progressing ok, and we're hoping it continues that way - so yes Mirra, you suspected right, we are going for it! We've put that nightmare few weeks behind us when we were deliberating what would be best, but at the end of the day, i think perhaps there was only one choice to make. I sometimes feel i've been weak by not going ahead with the procedure, and because of that, we won't be giving each of the babies the best chance, but we just have to remian optimistic that they'll all fare well enough and what will be will be. I'm 14 wks now and already forming quite a tum, so reckon i'll look like a space hopper before too long! (hopefully not an orange one tho') Next scan in 2 weeks' time then every 2 wks after that so we'll have a close eye kept on them which is great.I will try to post up some scan pics at some point when i can get my act together!

Take care for now everyone and hi to all i've missed,

LOL,
Rooz xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Well-done Rozzie. It's such a heartbreaking decision to make, so I think you have made the right one...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Rooz glad it's still the four of you!!  xxxx
Good luck Emma for scan Fri! 
I've just been to weight ******* and lost 2lb so have officially lost a stone!!  feeling pleased with myself!  Need to lose another 7lb to get to goal but think I should just try to maintain it now till after TX?? Would love to then have 9 months of getting really fat but if not will go back and lose the rest, which should be easy when depressed!!! 
Off out tonight with some friends for a curry yummy!!!
Got cons appoint tom morn to get ball rolling for next week! 
Hope you all had a good day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Rooz - I'm so happy for you! Really happy. It's been done before, it can be done again - who's to say you're too small? Let nature sort it out. And it sounds like everything's going well, thank God, and I'm thrilled for you.
I would have applauded your courage if you'd taken the other decision of course, but I'm 100 per cent convinced that I would do the same as what you're doing in the same situation.

Yay! Merse - a whole STONE! 14lb!!! You are the skinniest of the skinny. Same sh*t, different bucket today at work. TWO MORE DAYS TO GO!!!!!!! I can't bloody wait for this holiday.

Emma - whoo! The cetrotide is the beginning of the end for the nasty drugs! And a sure sign that your cluster of eggs are ripening. Hooray!

Hello laura dear - nice day at work? Worth me asking?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening!

Rooz - lovely to hear from you, I'm glad you have made a decision and now can enjoy your preg.  Have they given you any special advice about the preg? Do you get signed off sick from 16 weeks or anything!!  

Mirr - Not long... you all packed? What day do you fly out?  How are you getting from the airport to the hotel? I do worry!!!

Hows the rest of the gang?

I went on scrab at lunch but we hadn't started a game!!  I was gonna start another but was unsure if we had decided to play in 2's or another 3 game? Whats the verdict?

I've had a nightmare day at work, one of my guys has disappeared with 2 older guys he just met, phone switeched off and didn't make it home last night. Not much I can do but still worrying.  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't mind - twos, threes, you choose!

I'm not all packed, no - going to do that on Saturday, work out what I haven't got, then panic! Bought some rubbishy novels today - Barbara Taylor Bradford etc - lovely jubbly! I bought the animals' food too, to take with them on their holidays.

When you said about work I scratched my brain - do I know what you do for a job? Are you a social worker or somat?

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes I'm a social worker.  

I went for doubles and triple game!!  I've been!!  Its working much better today, thank goodness!

So you flying sunday?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Monday 6am, so I'll take the train up to luton on Sunday and just... hang about I guess. Might book a room, actually! Wish I'd booked a flight on Sunday now, and had one more night in Turkey. Still, I'll be sick of it by week 2 I should think.

I'll have a scrab, then i must go to bed - didn't have my post-work nap tonight, so feeling a little jaded...

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been! If you hurry I'll get one more go in tonight.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Been!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You again! MUST go to bed - feel like death...

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night hon, gonna watch Torn now.. looks good then I'll do my go before bed X


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Rooz - Great to hear from you and glad that it's all going well.  It must have been a hard decision to make but I'm a firm believer in that things happen for a reason....just like you are destined to have three gorgeous babies.  Looking forward to seeing the scan photos.

Merse -   on your weight loss.  You and Kerry are the skinny minnies of the thread.

Mirra - Are you just gonna sleep in the floor at Luton airport like a vagrant?  Take an air bed with you, it'll be so much more comfortable and then you can use it in the swimming pool when you get to Turkey.  

Laura - I forgot you were a social worker...when you said about one of your men going off with two older men I thought may be you were a madame.....glad Mirra clarified what you do!

Hi everyone else...hope PUPO ladies are ok 

Just done my jabs.....I'm getting so much emcv that I'm having to wear panty liners....am slightly nervous that I may ovulate too early (I know you went through this paranoia Rooz as did I last time) but am hoping (praying) that the centrotide does is stuff and that all is ok.  Does anyone know if you can ovulate whilst taking centrotide?  All these hormones are messing with my brain/sanity.

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Emma not sure about that as haven't done SP before!
Have had my cons appoint so full steam ahead for next week if AF behaves herself! Got to go back for screening bloods tom as ours runs out mid cycle so thats another £230!
Hope you all Ok? Off for acupuncture now! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Well done Merse - you must be really excited!  
Rooz - glad to hear everything is OK  
Em - sure EWCM is a very good sign -means your E2 is rising!
I'm off down to our cottage for probably a week - I'm really gonna miss you all - its so exciting here at the moment! Good Luck to Mirra for your trip  
Linz - you might have a BFP by the time I'm back!  
LB - text me any updates!!  
All you others - take care and talk soon  
Love Nicks


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Had a nightmare day yesterday, our internet was down all day   


Nicki, have a good break, and don't do too much. I really hope I have some good news when you get back!

Miranda, not long now, one day of horrible work to go for you girl!

Laura, hope you've found your man!

Emma, I was the same last week, worrying that I was going to ovulate too early, obviously I didn't! I'm sure they know what they are doing, and as Miranda told me at the time - its very rare for this to happen, and you haven't on previous cycles have you? Relax, and keep eating the protein, you're doing good! Hurry up and get to the 2ww so I'm not on my own! 

Merse, hope you enjoyed your acupuncture. Can't you get your bloods done on the nhs, or will you have to wait too long?

Roozie, thats brilliant news, make sure you get some scan pictures for us to see asap! Take it easy, and don't worry I am milking it when needs be, I had dp doing the hoovering today 

Hi to everyone else!

My boss rang me earlier, I am so shocked  As we're being made redundant at the end of October, he has asked me if I want to go on 'garden leave' which means I don't have to go back, but will still get paid  Obviously he knows about ivf, and he said that he didn't want me to be worried about work  he said I can always go back if I want to for the last couple of weeks or whatever.
How nice is that?  no more work!!
The trouble is I've got to get a new job now which is crap! 

Latest news on the bloated belly situation! - trapped wind pain has gone  but I am having some full on cramps really low down   it really hurts when I sit down and when I get up, and I've got back ache too, do you think its the Utrogest thats causing it?

Right got to go as we're going out for a meal later, and need to get ready.

Linz xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linz good news about job!! Hope your pains die down! Acupuncture was good she said I had a strong pulse!?!
Nicks have a good break.
Hope everyones ok? Mirr only one day left!
Got to dash off out dog racing with some friends!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Linz - good stuff about your garden leave.  

Mir - good luck. 

Fingers crossed for all the girls cycling.  Envy you but probably would not cope with cycling at the mo as have got too much going on.  

I think it's impossible to work and cycle from my experience... So envy you Linz.  You may not believe it, though...

I completely lost it at work on Monday and was hoping the students won't complain as my lesson was crap.  So difficult to do preps and stuff and done perform in front of 20 students trying to be cheerful and all....  I would just like to be miserable when I am feeling like it rather than having to put an act for people which is so draining.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

Apologies in advance for those of you who have had this discussion, but what drugs do you 'Poor responders' feel you have responded better on? Still going cracy about making a decison about what clinic to go to??

Sam x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All!

Nicks - 'our cottage' oh how the other half live... am I too old to train as a dr?? Have lovely time... will text you any developmetns!!

Mirra - one more day!

Sam - I've used puregon and menopur and responded better on men but that was with the SP opposed to LP. Wish I had a crystal ball for you. XX

Linz - AH cramps and pains!! Poor you.  Not long though til we know.   GArden leave... oh sounds like heaven!

Merse- enjoy your rcing!!

Emma - Madame!!!  

Just got in from a curry in brick lane and few glasses of vino.. mmm!  Friday tom too . X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello gals!

Sorry I went AWOL yesterday - had an emotional flid then went to bed early. Of course, now I'm up again and feeling like poo. I'm not going in tomorrow (today). Been feeling so rough on the pill - had to stop the car on the way into work yesterday and hurl.

I'm just feeling so scared of what might happen, or not happen on this cycle I'm thoroughly beating myself up! What if I don't respond? I'll be stuck in Istanbul with nothing!

I got DH to play my turns at Scrab, Laura and Merse! So it's your turn on both games, Laura.

Linz - yay for no more work! But boo for having to find another job when you're PUPO. Is it easy to find work doing what you do?
I don't know about the cramps - there are so many symptoms at this stage! They send you mad.

Merse - can't you get bloods done at your GP's? I saved a fortune doing that.

Nicks - cottage? That sounds lovely! Where is it?

Sam - I responded well to the clomid flare - clomid from day 2 for five days, then menopur from day 3. But the Jinemed isn't putting me on clomid. We'll see what happens.

Inc - I'm finding it a struggle too, as you can probably tell, to keep it together at work. I don't know what to suggest, but I'm whipping myself off to the doc's for some anti-ds if this cycle doesn't work.

Emma - the cetrotide is meant to stop you ovulating, so it's unlikely you'll pop early! Your body plays so many tricks on you through tx. My dad offered to drive me to the airport but I'm worried about him driving through the night. He was really insulted! But I personally would be afraid I would nod off and I'm 30 years younger than him!
Maybe I'll say yes to that though - lots easier than being a vagrant!

Rooz, and everyone else  - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Mirra - Just got a notification on my email that someone had posted on this thread and thought it might be you.  I'm so sorry that you're feeling so sh1te but if it's any consolation I think all of us who are cycling are feeling similar. It does sound as though you are most certainly not suited to the pill.  I know you feel as it you're taking a big chance going to Turkey for tx but please try to have faith. It sounds as though you have chosen a good clinic and I'm sure they have their reasons for not putting you on clomid.  I'm sure that all the DHEA you've been pumping into your body will make you produce some fantastic eggs.  We are all gambling on our futures by doing ivf and the most scary part is not knowing what's going to happen.  But, we are all here to support you...just like you have been here for us over the past few months.  You are so integral to this thread...infact I think they should rename it "Miranda & her Poor Responders"...and we will all do whatever we can to help you get through the next few weeks.  I know it's easier said than done, but just try to enjoy Turkey....just think....all that sun, sand.....and kebabs (I love 'em!).

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, yeah! Kebabs!
Can you get kebabs in HK? 

Aww, thanks so much for your lovely words! And when I'm feeling rational I'm really thinking this is my best chance, what with the holiday and all.

I was ok on the pill the last two times! It's just this time I've been so sick and ill and hormonal.

God, it's so nice to have you around for the middle-of-the-night madness!  
How are you feeling, apart from all that mucas? I think that's a good sign, that something's being stimulated down there. And it sounds as if you could have 7 eggs or more? That would be fab!

Your fertilisation rate was good last time, wasn't it? I'm hoping that fresh TESE will make all the difference to mine.

My boss came over to wish me luck today! The one who's jiggered up my last week by being a prat! Didn't know where to look - wanted to rip his head off, but thought that would be an error...

Any idea when they might trigger you? How many days have you been stimming now?

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

It could be the nerves combining with the hormones that are making you feel so crappy on the pill this time.  Not long to go now...when do you stop taking it?

I've been stimming for 8 days now - with yesterday being when I last injected.  Got a scan today so I'll know if EC will be Sunday or Monday.  Still getting lots of EWCM so am hoping it's a good sign but I've still spent the whole week worrying about it all.  I s'pose it's natural.  I'm also gagging for a glass of wine and a cigarette too...well not at this actual moment as it's 9.40 am in HK, but at night.  Again, I think it must be the nerves as I gave up smoking a few years back, although I have been know to have the odd 'social' ciggie.  Am also very hormonal at the moment and have spent the whole week nagging DH about nothing...poor sod!

Nice of your boss to wish you luck...bet he was feeling guilty for being such a t**t last week.....good for you for not killing him...

Kebabs??  Yes I can get them in HK and with lots of chili sauce on them.  I'm not a fan of the donner (sp?) but I'm very partial to a chicken or lamb shish with chili sauce and mint yogurt on the side...mmmm.  Bet you can get falafel out there too....mmmm...and fresh hummus.....oooooo my mouth's watering at the thought of it.  

Right, off for a shower and a tidy up of my lady garden.

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! It always makes me laugh to think of us all tidying our respective lady gardens for the scans. Do we imagine the sonographers get together and gossip about the state of our pubes?  
I hate shaving down there - I always get a rash, and ingrowing hairs, but I'm not brave enough for waxing...

Oo, day 8 is good! Those eggs must be getting really juicy now!

I stimmed for 11 days last time, so you must be nearly cooked?

I LOVE doner kebabs - can eat them cold for breakfast! No chili tho - just lemon juice and loads of salad. The kebab place in Dorchester makes their own doner rather than getting it in and it's so much nicer.

I feel much less nervy now, but unfortunately wide awake. Good job DH is going to ring in for me later! They'll be sooo piddled off, as I'm not going to be in for three weeks so pulling a sickie on my last day ain't going to go down too well! I'll feel awful if I do go in tho. Going to spend the day packing.

You might be testing while I'm out there! So exciting. We had a rough run last time, but we've had a few BFPs here now, so I'm hoping our PR fairy dust will hold.

I had my last pill yesterday! Thank the lord. By Sunday I'll be back to normal hopefully, once I start my AF.

Are you not having the odd glass of red? That's the PR official prescription now, you know!

But perhaps not at 9.54am...

xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Miranda7 said:


> Hee! It always makes me laugh to think of us all tidying our respective lady gardens for the scans. Do we imagine the sonographers get together and gossip about the state of our pubes?


   Sorry to gatecrash but I was just doing my morning modding duties (whilst at work  ) and nearly spat my breakfast all over my desk when I read this....  We obviously all think the same thing cos I always have to have a little trim and shave before a visit with the dildocam 

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a special pair of scissors that I use especially for my LG    I'd hate to be known at my clinic as the women with the overgown garden!

The scan went well...I have 5 juicy follies on the left and 2 on the right all measuring between 15-17mm. There were some smaller ones but the doc didn't bother measuring those as he said they most probably wouldn't contain an egg.  My LH was 1.5 so the centrotide is obviously doing its job.  I have to go back tomorrow for another LH test, but all being well EC will be Monday at 12:30.  How will I last all morning without a cuppa?

Mirra - Hope you managed to get some sleep and the packing went well.  Don't forget to buy some travel sweets, that's one of the best things about travelling.  

Linz - how you doing PUPO lady?  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! Excellent follie count Emma!

Seven lovely eggs for you on Monday then! I'll be flying as you get your eggs sucked out!

Natasha - I gave up with the scans - it was too sore doing it every two days! But I did have a tidy round for EC.

How's your cycle going?

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

emmachoc said:


> I have a special pair of scissors that I use especially for my LG  I'd hate to be known at my clinic as the women with the overgown garden!


I'm so glad I'm not the only one  I keep mine in the bathroom and one time, DP picked them up thinking he'd trim his nails with them and I was like...NOOooooo  Should've seen his face when I told him what I used them for 



Miranda7 said:


> Natasha - I gave up with the scans - it was too sore doing it every two days! But I did have a tidy round for EC.
> 
> How's your cycle going?


Oh no, I don't "tidy" every 2 days...the stubble doesn't grow back that quick 

DP's had the audacity to moan about my bikini line and legs after a few days, whilst sporting a weeks worth of stubble on his face...the cheek ! 

Anyway, yes, my cycle is going fine thanks...started stimming on Wednesday and got my first stimms scan on Tuesday so fingers crossed for lots of lovely follies 

Hope you're all ok 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Mir how are you feeling now? 
Emma thats really good news!!! 
Natasha glad all is going well for you too.
Have had blood tests done,DH nearly fainted bless him!! 
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hiya.... 

Hey Mirra, sorry you're not feeling on top form right now  It's totally understandable that you're suffering a few jitters as well as pill sidies. I mean, we invest so much in these cycles, both financially and emotionally... we'd be a bit weird if there wasn't any comeback. Once you get jabbing you know you'll feel better... you'll have your burning ovaries, highs and sticky kebabs galore before you know it!! Might be good the Jinemed aren't cycling you on Clomid... another change could help, mentally if nothing else? Get some rest today anyway (between packing!) and b*ggar your work - some things matter more. (by the way, if i'd known you were a night owl last night i'd have joined you!... can't sleep for the life of me at the mo - crazy hormones i guess)

Oh, nice discussion about gardens by the way!!! I was always quite obsessive about giving mine the once over before any scan. My big fear now tho' is that i'll soon be too whale like to see down there, it'll just be eclipsed by a mass of big belly! And you know what that means... DH may have to be drafted in to do the deed! Romantic don't you think? 

Em - great follie news...roll on Monday's EC. Sounds as tho' you're on track for a really good harvest there. 7 would be brill, plus you never know, the laggards may have a spurt over the weekend. So glad your LH is nice and low too.. you've no problem now, 1.5 is lovely and low so you can stop all wqorrying on that front. Mine was about 10 i seem to remember, so in your case, the cetrotide's worked it's magic.  

Linzi.. you ok today Mrs. PUPO? Hope pains are subsiding and you managed toenjoy your meal last night..? Easier said than done - and i certainly didn't! - but try not to analyze it all too much, you'll just be led up the garden path. I would've put absolutely any money on AF arriving the day i POAS'ed but was proved wrong.

Nicks.. have a fab week away in your cottage.  

Catch up with you all again later... love to all, 

Rooz xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hey Merse... what are men like, honestly??! My DH is just the same.. will do anything to avoid having bloods taken. Went as white as a sheet when Gillian took them one time - she literally had to stop and ask if he was ok to continue. Woos!!!

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, sleep and hormones don't mix, do they Rooz?

I feel quite bad for not going in to work, but I would have died with exhaustion I think! No doubt there's be someone to complain, but they can get stuffed!

Are you coping with work? Must be hard with no sleep and a growing bump.

Perhaps you could go au naturel for the last few months? who's going to see? I think we should start a new trend - lady beards!

Merse - your DH is a wuss! Mine sat and held my hand while the smoke rose from my eyes during laser surgery! He loved it. But he's scared of spiders, mice, snakes, you name it...

Special scissors, Natasha?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rooz it was Gillian who was doing it this time she kept asking him if he was ok and telling him to breathe deeply!!! I have ribbed him mercilessly since!!  They'd never be able to go through what we do!!
Mir glad you are feeling a bit better you'll feel so much better when you've had some rest! 
I have special clippers for my lady garden and always have a trim before scans etc!!!!  I do wonder if they actually take any notice
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rooz what was your response first time round at the Wessex? xxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

I've got some special clippers that have got graders and stencils - so you could go for your scan with a love heart on your bits, can you imagine their faces 

Miranda, hope you're feeling better? Just think of the sunshine, sunbathing, swimming, bliss! Try and think of all that, it sounds like its just what you need. You can have a nice relaxing chillled out time which will do you the world of good, and be perfect for your tx  

Emma, 7 follies, well done lady! Roll on Monday. Do you know what day ET you'll be having yet?

Merse, hope you enjoyed dog racing.
The lady that does my acupuncture is lovely and is supposed to really good at treating infertility issues.
She never tells me why she's doing what she's doing though, if you know what I mean? She asks me how I am, then sticks the needles in me, then we have a chat, then she takes them out again and I go home! I want to know if I've got a strong pulse! I just hope its doing some good 

Meal last night was lovely, I put tight jeans on before we went though, very bad idea! My belly was bloated before we went, I was ready to pop when we got home 
Been a right old moody cow today, keep having to stop myself snapping at Pete, bless him. Feeling a bit low though, just thinking that there's no way this has worked, they're probably dead already. I know its par for the course and its just hormones etc, just not enjoying it at the moment. I was thinking of starting to test tomorrow to see when hcg leaves my system  I don't know what to do, what do you think?

Hope you're all ok?

Linz xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linz keep positive  how long is it since ET?
Not sure what a strong pulse means but think it's a good thing as on my last cycle I had one session with her and she said it was weak She put needles in my ears, forhead, tummy, legs, hands and feet!!! Anyway back next week for another go!!
I love the idea of stencils!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Will you two arrange for one of you to change your avatar! Got very confused as to who was saying what reading through just then!  

I went through that dip in the second week of the 2WW, Linz - I think everyone does, if you look at their diaries. It's natural - it's your mind preparing you for the worst.
BUT there will be no worst to face!   When do you test?
Make sure you pick the love heart shape for your first baby scan!

Merse - you'll be like a pin cushion!   Do you really find it relaxing? I didn't when I tried it - didn't like it one bit!

I must look at scrab - see how DH did on my behalf. Whose go is it?

xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir I like the kissing kittens!!  I had it done once last cycle and didn't like it so didn't go back! But I think I have to put everything into this one so if I don't respond I know I've tried everything! I did tell her why I didn't go back last time so she was very gentle with me this time and kept asking if I had any pain, so generally painless and more relaxing! But lets face it if it worked I'd let her stick knitting needles in me!!  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess so - but isn't the point that it's meant to be relaxing? 
But yes, I'd let them grow bamboo through me if it worked.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

we could start somthing new here.... lady garden art!! You're prob. right though, they wouldn't take much notice - i kind of hope not anyway, since that would be quite pervie. Their job is to look up it after all, not at it! 

Don't lose heart Linz - i know that i did, but feeling pooey and doomed to fail is perhaps par for the course - feelings means diddly though, thanks goodness!. If it's going to be a BFP, it will be a BFP, no matter how you feel - so don't forget that. I'd advise not to test early- in all likelihood it wouldn't show a line at this stage and psycholigically, it can be a blow - i did that too (see what a fat hypocrite i am?  ), a week before my test date, and i felt quite crushed. (I was told to test at GIFT + 18 days & admittedly did seem forever -I'd therefore tested early on GIFT + 11 days and it showed a negative.) So it achieves nothing if you ask me. Hold out for the official day if you can.... 

Mirra, you packed yet hun'? No more worries about work, ok, that's strict PR orders. Anyone else'd do the same, guaranteed. Just concentrate on you now. FYI, I've more or less given up the physical side of my work at the bakery -  i just sit on my backside at home now doing tedious accounts stuff to keep me out of mischief! 

Merse, d'you think it's G's influence then??! (both our veins collapsed that day as well, which made it a more prolonged affair so she had to do each of us twice - bit of a coincidence!!) My failed response with them was after being on 225 Puregon and D/Ring etc. I had 2 v small follies on my right side and only one tiny one on my left.  IUI was ruled out becasue my E2 level was only about 300, woefully low.

Cathc you all later,
R xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh that's good Rooz! I did think with three buns int' oven you'd better put your foot up!

I'm nearly packed - just got to do some ironing, which I'm really bad at. Might simper at Pete, as he's really good at ironing. Generally try to wear things that don't need ironing, but I'd better take a few frocks for my lovely evening meals!  

I'm meeting another Jinemed girlie on the Monday evening for din-dins. It's really exciting, but I just keep slipping into weird hormonal depressiveness! Reckon once AF is here - which hopefully will be Sunday - I'll feel FAB.

Ugh - accounts though - are you good at that? Think I'd be awful at it!

xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rooz we both had to have 2 goes and she had to go and get a nurse to do mine so perhaps it is her!!!! 
Can't believe on that low amount of Puregon they were prepared to write you off Did you have any lining?
Mir your gonna feel like a new woman when your AF arrives and your sunning yourself in Turkey! I don't feel like mines on its way at all apart from being stroppy with DH and clients that is!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

yeh, Mir, once you get that awful AF constipation out the way, you'll feel so much better i reckon - i don' t think you underestimate how cr*ppy you can feel in the run up.. if you haven't actually murdered anyone, then in my book, you're doing pretty well.  Great that you've a fellow ff'er to meet on Monday...will she be there most of your stay too? 
Oh, as for me and accounts, hmmn, we don't bond fantastically well together, so often find myself losing the will to live doing them! I'm ashamed to say that part of my eventual degree was accountancy (felt i should do something more "vocational" than my other subjects!!) and i bl**dy hated it! Had extra tuition from a really letchy, fat lecturer who gave me the creeps... perhaps that's why the aversion still runs so strong!

Merse, my God, it must be G then.... i've never had that problem anywhere else and have had a fair few bloods taken so too much of a coincidence!! No, my lining was ok i think.... i remember at that fateful scan when she told me it was all over, she started off being all +ve, saying the lining looked good... just went down hill after that   You're not worried about your lining are you??

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like it must be her then!!! 
Well had no lining or follicles last time just no response what so ever so YES you could say I'm slightly anxious about the whole thing!!!
I can't stand doing my accounts I always leave it till the last minute hence just having finished my tax return which has to be in by 30th Sept!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

you're doing well with the accounts then M - i'd let a huge back log pile up and am paying for it now!!

Don't worry.. this time, on a new protocol and given that fact that you know you can & have previously responded fine to drugs, i reckon you'll surprise yourself this time around - perhaps your ovaries just needed a bit more of a rest last time and like with mine, were probably sent into hibernation with all that awful D/Ring!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I know downregging made me feel like death, then I only got one follicle. Now I'm worrying because I've been feeling like death on the pill. It can't be a sign though. Not after four months of DHEA.

Things are so different cycle to cycle - you just don't know what to expect. But I'm sure we'll all do better this time, Merse. I just wish we were all stimming together! We could all keep each other buoyed up then.

Rooz - I haven't actually murdered anyone, but it's been close! Been very moody and mardy! How do those pg hormones make you feel? Weepy or murdrous?
Have you got quite a bump yet?

Laura - I'm going to be bossy again - get your scrab scrabbin'!  

Anyone out tonight?
I never go out, I must confess, so it's going to be strange being out every night in Turkey!

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir when do you start stims?
I'm trying to keep positive just terrified of the same thing happening!!!
I'm in tonight but away with friends for Sat and Sun!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll start Monday, when I arrive. If I've timed it right that will be day 2. I don't think it's a huge problem if AF arrives tomorrow and it's day 3 though. The clinic said to stop the pill Thursday and I have, so hopefully everything will be hunky dory!

The terror is enormous, isn't it? I keep thinking what will happen if it goes wrong? But I think I'll do ok logically. Based on what I know my body is capable of I think if I take it easy I'll be alright. But I would LOVE to do better than alright - Imagine having four embryos to put back! That's my dream, anyway.
You'd hope that one of the four would stick.

When do you start, Merse? On what protocol?

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes the terror is enormous!!! AF is due one day next week and start on short protocol, day 2 start bruserilin and day 3 menopur! So we won't be that far off from each other!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yaroo! We'll be cycling the same time!

We'll hold each other's hands...

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112413.0

N x


----------

